# eplusE-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 6.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes Mining Trading / Dimoco



## Daywalker159 (1 Dezember 2014)

E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 6.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Mining Trading  berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Anbieter.


Was kann man tun .kennt das jemand ??


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (1 Dezember 2014)

Vermutlich diese Truppe hier:
http://miningtradingltd.com/

Nebelwolf


----------



## dvill (1 Dezember 2014)

Was man machen kann:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

Wer da so in die Telefonkasse greift:

http://www.dellam.com/08405808-MINING TRADING LIMITED
http://www.companydirectorcheck.com/antonis-ambrus-papp-3


----------



## ABr96 (11 Dezember 2014)

Mir ist genau dasselbe passiert. 35 mal 3,325€ sind weg. Und das in nur einem Monat. Was hast du gemacht?


----------



## Icke (11 Dezember 2014)

Hallöchen, ich hatte die Abbuchung von 6,99 €.  Hab erstmal Eplus angerufen und ein Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen. Jetzt kann wohl nichts mehr über Eplus in Rechnung gestellt werden. 

Habe auch ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung um was es hier  gehen soll. Ich habe mich auf jeden Fall nirgends registriert. Eplus hat mir dann ne Hotline gegeben.  Diese habe ich dann angerufen. Dort ging eine Computerstimme ran und ich konnte die Dienste deaktivieren lassen. Zusätzlich habe ich vorsorglich noch per Mail widerrufen. 

Komme was wolle, ich zahle keinen weiteren Cent


----------



## Reducal (12 Dezember 2014)

Icke schrieb:


> ....ich zahle keinen weiteren Cent


Das musst du dann aber mit deinem Provider klären, denn der bucht einfach auch ohne dein Zutun von deinem Konto ab.


----------



## Icke (12 Dezember 2014)

Reducal schrieb:


> Das musst du dann aber mit deinem Provider klären, denn der bucht einfach auch ohne dein Zutun von deinem Konto ab.




Lt.  Eplus Hotline, kann mir über die Handyrechnung nichts weiter in Rechnung gestellt werden...


----------



## Reducal (12 Dezember 2014)

Richtig, gilt aber nur für zukünftige Buchungen, ab Zeitpunkt der Einrichtung für die Drittanbietersperre.


----------



## Icke (12 Dezember 2014)

das heißt also die 6,99 € sind weg? Aber weiter kann nichts abgebucht werden??


----------



## Reducal (12 Dezember 2014)

Icke schrieb:


> das heißt also die 6,99 € sind weg? Aber weiter kann nichts abgebucht werden??


Theoretisch ja, wenn die Buchung nicht aus Kulanz heraus genommen wurde. Alles andere kannst du hier nachlesen:

_*Handy: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter*_


----------



## Schmetterlings lady (7 Januar 2015)




----------



## Schmetterlings lady (7 Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen das ist mir heute auch passiert was macg ich jetzt am besten ich bekam heute mittag diese Nachrich .  E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 6.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Mining Trading  berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Anbieter.ich weis nicht was es ist und was ich tuen soll  könnt ihr mir vileicht ein paa Tipps geben


----------



## dvill (7 Januar 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> Was man machen kann:
> 
> http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug
> 
> ...


...


----------



## lufizer (16 Januar 2015)

Ich habe heute Strafanzeige erstattet! Solltet ihr auch,
Je mehr desto besser!
Habt ihr auch am Gewinnspiel der TV -Movie teilgenommen?


----------



## der_D85 (18 Januar 2015)

Bekam auch grad so ne SMS erst eine mit 6,99€ und kurz darauf eine mit 4,99€ bin mir aber nicht bewust irgend einen Dienst in Anspruch genommen zu haben! Geht das jetzt solange weiter bis das Guthaben verbraucht ist?


----------



## dvill (18 Januar 2015)

Vorsicht!

Kostenfallen warten, bis wieder Guthaben eingezahlt wird. Man muss die Abofallen beenden oder die Nummer wechseln.


----------



## lufizer (19 Januar 2015)

Der Anbieter sitzt in London,
Es ist schon komisch, dass nur e -plus, respektive Aldi-talk Kunden betroffen sind!


----------



## bernhard (20 Januar 2015)

Hier taucht der Anbieter auch auf:

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/mining-trading-abo


----------



## Ines Lohrum (7 Februar 2015)

lufizer schrieb:


> Der Anbieter sitzt in London,
> Es ist schon komisch, dass nur e -plus, respektive Aldi-talk Kunden betroffen sind!



Ich habe denen geschrieben die sollen sofort aufhören bei mir abzubuchen, ansonsten gehe ich zum Anwalt und das es dann Geld kostet und Sie zahlen müssen!


----------



## Hippo (7 Februar 2015)

Und jetzt fürchten die sich ganz arg ...
... verstecken sich, sagen Kuckuck und Du zahlst Deinen Anwalt selber.
Das hättest Du Dir sparen können.
Wie es wirklich geht (wenn überhaupt) steht weiter oben im Thread


----------



## Micha69 (16 Februar 2015)

Hallo!

Ist mir auch passiert! Bei meiner Websuche habe ich herausgefunden das diese Kollegen hier: 
Dimoco Germany GmbH, MiningTrading, 0800-0000557, Paradiesstr. 6, 07743 Jena, [email protected]
wohl der Ansprechpartner ist für den Bockmist. Eine Mail an die hat bei mir gereicht den Dienst zu beenden.

Gruß, Micha ...

PS:
Zugegeben, ich habe gleich mit Anwalt und Anzeige gedroht, aber hat geklappt!


----------



## bernhard (16 Februar 2015)

Die haben hier eine lange Krankenakte:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/dimoco-abo.36269/page-13#post-377880

Da steht auch, wie man sein schönes Geld behalten kann (Auch für bereits erfolgte Buchungen).


----------



## deniz (20 Februar 2015)

Hallo mir ist das selbe passiert DIVLL hat es geklappt  mit den Nummer wechseln


----------



## deniz (20 Februar 2015)

Micha69 war das  bei dir auch mit der minig trading oder ? andere abozocker


----------



## Micha69 (21 Februar 2015)

Hi deniz!
War Mining Trading, ohne das ich bewust was gemacht hatte kam wie aus dem Nichts eine SMS das die Herrschaften sich dann mal bei mir bedient haben.


----------



## deniz (21 Februar 2015)

Aso okey
 Bei mir War das auch  war heute bei meiner  Anbieter ab die Abo blockieren lasse und hab so eine Nummer bekommen wo ich meine Abos kündigen  kann ist empfehlenswert wenn man Vertrag hat  zu seiner  Anbieter  gehen und die scheiß Abos  blockieren jetzt nur hoffen das so ein Mist  nicht mehr passiert..


----------



## Hippo (21 Februar 2015)

Wiederholung die 387. für neue Leser
Ganz wichtig - Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen!


----------



## BenTigger (21 Februar 2015)

Hippo schrieb:


> Wiederholung die 387. für neue Leser
> Ganz wichtig - *Drittanbietersperre einrichten* lassen!


Und das geht auch bei Prepaid Karten!! Also nicht nur bei Vertragskarten


----------



## mr.y (24 Februar 2015)

Hey. Bei mir ist der selbe scheiß passiert mit den 6.99. Seit 2 Wochen bekomm ich jeden abend die Nachricht: Ihr Guthaben reicht zur Auslieferung eines kostenpflichtigen Dienstes nicht aus. Bitte laden Sie Ihre Karte auf oder wenden sich bitte an Mining Trading .
Habe nun schon eine Mail an die geschrieben was anscheind nix bringt.
Keine ahnung was Ich Noch machen soll Da anrufen?
Weil Ich würde schon gerne meine nummer behalten und die Im e plus laden sagen die können Da nix machen Weil Ich eine pre paid Karte habe.


----------



## Hippo (24 Februar 2015)

Möglichkeit 1: Du klärst das direkt mit dem Drittanbieter, ggf auch telefonisch (aber laß Dich nicht auf eine 0900er-Nummer ein)
Möglichkeit 2: Du pfeifst doch auf Deine Nummer (einfachste Variante)
Moglichkeit 3: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/handy-drittanbieter-ist-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.34844


----------



## BenTigger (25 Februar 2015)

Und lässt auf jeden Fall eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten!


----------



## mr.y (25 Februar 2015)

So erstmal Danke Für die schnellen antworten. Ich habe heute die drittanbieter sperre einrichten lassen und es wurde mir gesagt das es somit geregelt sein sollte. Ich bin mal gespannt Wie und ob Ich die nächsten Tage immernoch diese SMS bekomme.


----------



## mr.y (26 Februar 2015)

Also Leute habe keine SMS mehr bekommen.Ich hoffe das tThema ist damit abgehakt. Also Leute Drittanbieter sperren!!!


----------



## dvill (26 Februar 2015)

Wer steckt hinter Mining Trading?

Die Welt ist klein:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/dimoco-abo.36269/page-14#post-382907


----------



## snither (27 Februar 2015)

Ich habe vor zwei Tagen ebenfalls eine SMS von der Nummer 6729 bekommen:
"Vodafone: Ihre Bezahlung von 6.99 EUR für Ihr Abo bei Mining Trading ist erfolgt. Im Internet auf vodafone.de/abos finden Sie Ihre Abos auf einen Blick"

Ich bin Kunde bei Klarmobil, bei der Hotline (Vertrag 040-348585300, PrePaid 040-348585305) konnte ich kostenlos eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen, damit das nicht noch einmal passiert. Eine Frechheit, dass solch eine Funktion standardmäßig aktiviert ist und man so schlecht davor geschützt wird. Aber sicher verdienen die Mobilfunkanbieter mit, da sie ja mindestens mal den Zahlungsverkehr abwickeln. Die Drittanbietersperre reicht leider ja nicht für das schon abgeschlossene Abo. Die Klarmobil Hotline hat mich immer wieder nur an den Dittanbieter mit Sitz in London verwiesen. Erst als ich die kostenlose Kündigungshotline (0800-1024005) angerufen habe und kündigen wollte, schien klarmobil bereit, angefallene Kosten zu übernehmen. Aber nichts desto trotz - das Abo konnten sie nicht kündigen. Zum Glück habe ich gleich nach dem Empfang der SMS gehandelt und gegoogelt, denn die 6.99 EUR werden ansonsten wöchentlich eingezogen. Ich kann übrigens auch erst heute die Abbuchung im Portal von Klarmobil auf der Kostenkontrolle sehen.

Ich bin dann auf die Homepage von Mining Trading (miningstradingltd.com) gegangen und habe per Kontaktformular und Email an [email protected] einen Text verschickt. Hierbei ist es denke ich wichtig, nicht von Kündigung zu sprechen oder ähnliches, denn ein Vertrag ist aus eigener Sicht ja gar nicht zustande gekommen. Und wer weiß, ob das Ganze mal vor Gericht landet. Auf jeden Fall sollte man denke ich nie etwas zum Vorfall löschen (SMS, Mails, ...).

---

Meine Mobil-Nummer / my mobile phone number: +49-151...

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit widerrufe ich vorsorglich ein angebliches Vertragsverhältnis, welches zwischen Mining Trading und mir entstanden sein soll.
Gestern wurde ich per SMS über ein angebliches Abo informiert, bin mir aber über keinen Abschluss bewusst.
Bitte sorgen Sie dafür, dass keine Gebühren anfallen und entfernen Sie das Abo.
Ich bitte um kurzfristige schriftliche Bestätigung per Email innerhalb von 48 Stunden, da ich ansonsten weitere Schritte einleiten werde.

Mit freundlichen Gruß,
...

Dear Sir or Madam,

with this email I precautionary revoke an alleged contractual relationship, which should be created between Mining Trading and me.
Yesterday I was informed by SMS about an alleged subscription, but I am not aware of doing this.
Please ensure that no fees apply and remove the subscription.
Please confirm this by email within 48 hours, because otherwise I will take further steps.

Sincerely,
...

---

Als ich heute noch keine Antwort hatte bin ich auf die Seite http://www.mobile-info.cc gestoßen. Die scheinen für Mining Trading die Abwicklung mit dem Mobilfunkanbieter zu übernehmen. Ich habe den gleichen Text wie oben an die Adresse [email protected] geschickt und eine automatische Antwort mit Ticket-Nummer erhalten. Dann habe ich mich auf der Homepage eingeloggt mit Angabe meiner Mobilnummer und einem per SMS bekommenem PIN. Dort konnte ich das Abo tatsächlich sehen und per Button kündigen. Diese Kündigung wurde mir dann auch per SMS bestätigt.

Also zusammenfassend würde ich sagen:
- Beim Mobilfunkanbieter Drittanbietersperre einrichten
- Auf mobile-info.cc Abo kündigen
- Ggf. Mobilfunkanbieter mit Kündigung drohen und Geld zurückverlagen

Ich hoffe das hilft euch - viel Erfolg!


----------



## bernhard (27 Februar 2015)

Die Telefonanbieter verdienen mit. Deshalb ist die Drittbetrügersperre nicht voreingestellt.

Hier steht, was man machen kann:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## mr.y (27 Februar 2015)

snither schrieb:


> Ich habe vor zwei Tagen ebenfalls eine SMS von der Nummer 6729 bekommen:
> "Vodafone: Ihre Bezahlung von 6.99 EUR für Ihr Abo bei Mining Trading ist erfolgt. Im Internet auf vodafone.de/abos finden Sie Ihre Abos auf einen Blick"
> 
> Ich bin Kunde bei Klarmobil, bei der Hotline (Vertrag 040-348585300, PrePaid 040-348585305) konnte ich kostenlos eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen, damit das nicht noch einmal passiert. Eine Frechheit, dass solch eine Funktion standardmäßig aktiviert ist und man so schlecht davor geschützt wird. Aber sicher verdienen die Mobilfunkanbieter mit, da sie ja mindestens mal den Zahlungsverkehr abwickeln. Die Drittanbietersperre reicht leider ja nicht für das schon abgeschlossene Abo. Die Klarmobil Hotline hat mich immer wieder nur an den Dittanbieter mit Sitz in London verwiesen. Erst als ich die kostenlose Kündigungshotline (0800-1024005) angerufen habe und kündigen wollte, schien klarmobil bereit, angefallene Kosten zu übernehmen. Aber nichts desto trotz - das Abo konnten sie nicht kündigen. Zum Glück habe ich gleich nach dem Empfang der SMS gehandelt und gegoogelt, denn die 6.99 EUR werden ansonsten wöchentlich eingezogen. Ich kann übrigens auch erst heute die Abbuchung im Portal von Klarmobil auf der Kostenkontrolle sehen.
> ...




Also ist Ja Schon gut was du gemacht hast aber bei einer Prepaid Karte denke Ich reicht die drittanbieter sperre. Bei mir sagte e plus somit können die gar nicht mehr auf Deine nummer zugreifen. Und somit hät sich das ha Auch erledigt. Hatte Auch nemMail an mining traiding geschrieben das ist zwecklos. Bestimmt eine Briefkasten Firma. Also Wenn die Kein Zugriff mehr auf Deine Nummer haben kann die Auch nix mehr unterstellt werden.


----------



## dvill (27 Februar 2015)

Hier steht, dass es personelle Gemeinsamkeiten oder Nahestellungen zwischen dem Briefkastengedönse, welches fordert, und dem Abrechnungsunternehmen, welches abbucht, gibt:

### Vorsicht, nicht den weiteren Links folgen ###

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/dimoco-abo.36269/page-14#post-382907


----------



## snither (27 Februar 2015)

Ich habe eben noch erfahren, dass MiningTrading irgendwie in Verbindung mit Dimoco Germany GmbH steht. Über die kostenlose Hotline 0800-0000557 kann man Abos löschen.


----------



## Fisher (27 Februar 2015)

Ist das ganze ein Virus oder war man dann versehentlich auf deren Seite????


----------



## Hippo (27 Februar 2015)

DAS wenn man immer so genau wüßte ...


----------



## bernhard (27 Februar 2015)

Ein Insider sagte mal:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/dimoco-abo.36269/page-6#post-369173


> Frage: "sind wir an der Regulierung selbst schuld, weil's einige übertrieben haben?"
> "Ja, übertrieben, ich sag mal so, da es die Möglichkeiten gegeben hat, hat man das halt ausgenutzt"


Die Technik lässt weiter viel zu. Die Frage bleibt, was halt ausgenutzt wird ...


----------



## mr.y (27 Februar 2015)

Das Wird i Wie unter ner Seite geöffnet und Wenn man Pech hat ist man dann in der Abo Falle. Im e plus laden war das auchschon bekannt. Ist einfach eine sauerei. Gehört verboten sowas.


----------



## Hippo (27 Februar 2015)

Das IST verboten ...
Nur was ich da von der Arbeitsweise der Justiz halte sage ich besser nicht ...


----------



## dvill (28 Februar 2015)

Ein Knaller von den Mitverdienern:

http://www.mobilfunkexperten.de/fragen/71221/wieso-hat-e-plus-geld-von-mir-abgebucht#.VPEPDC7psR8


> da hast du wohl versehentlich durch Klicken auf Werbebanner ein Abo abgeschlossen. E-Plus tritt da nur als Rechnungssteller auf, ist aber nicht der Anbieter. Du musst dich da direkt an den Anbieter wenden. Außerdem solltest du bei BASE eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen, um so etwas in Zukunft zu vermeiden.


Wenn BASE überzeugt ist, dass ein Klick auf einen Werbebanner die Buchung auslöst, dürfen sie das Geld nicht abbuchen und daran teilhaben.


----------



## Reducal (28 Februar 2015)

Fisher schrieb:


> Ist das ganze ein Virus ....?


Eher eine Plage, ausgelöst durch skrupellose, unanständige Leute, denen völlig egal ist, unter welchen Umständen die Kohle anderer trickreich aufs eigene Konto kommt. Leider darf man die Akteure hinter diesen Aktionen weder Betrüger nennen noch das man deren Handlung als betrügerisch bezeichnen. Aber die Gedanken sind frei und freie Gedanken können auch denken, was sie wollen.


----------



## dvill (28 Februar 2015)

mr.y schrieb:


> Ist einfach eine sauerei.


So ist das.

Die Sauerei füllt leider allen Beteiligten die Taschen. Auch die Telefonanbieter profitieren erheblich. Sie freuen sich über ihren Umsatz und steuern als Beitrag zum gemeinsamen Geschäftsmodell Nebelkerzen und Fehlinformationen für die gemeinsam abgezogenen Kunden bei.

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/mining-trading-abo#answers


> Moin. Ich hab die Software von xfu 69.com gedownloadet um mir xxx Filme nzugucken. Nach dem ersten Film wurde mir eine sms geschickt, dass Mining Trading 4.99 Euro für den Dienst abbucht.


Wenn eine Software in die Telefonkasse greift, während der "Kunde" nichts bemerkt, kommt kein Vertrag zustande. Für die Telefonanbieter wird dann die Buchung zu Geldwäsche.


----------



## A.N.D.3.R (1 März 2015)

Ich hab mal geforscht und tatsächlich man surft ja durchs Web und manchmal öffnet sich auf XXX Webseiten sehr reizende Werbung und sobald ihr da draufklickt schnappt die Abofalle zu. Früher wenn man ein Abo kaufen wollte müsste man selbständig seine HANDYNUMMER EINGEBEN um überhaupt ein Abo zu aktivieren jetzt passiert es schon allein durchs klicken von Werbung. Aufjedenfall ruhig bleiben und unter dieser Nummer anrufen: 0800-******* somit erreicht ihr das eure Nummer von Mehrwertdiensten ausgeschlossen wird und somit keine ungewollten Kosten zu stande kommen. Für die Zukunft würde ich auch einen Browser verwenden der lästige Werbung blockiert aber nicht viele Smartphones haben gute Adblocker am Start die euch alle Abofallen vom Hals halten können.

_[Rufnummer entfernt. Es wird nicht klar, wohin der Ruf geht und was es helfen soll. (bh)_


----------



## bernhard (3 März 2015)

Die Lesefrequenz in diesem Thread ist gigantisch.

Es sind permanent mehrere Gastleser unterwegs. Pro Tag sind es mehrere Hundert, bisher rund 40.000 insgesamt. Wenn die Hälfte davon Betroffene sind, machen die Drahtzieher gerade richtig Kasse.

Für Betroffene hier die Zusammenfassung, was man machen kann:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## dvill (4 März 2015)

Es gibt auch Mitverdiener, die sich korrekt verhalten:

http://www.gutefrage.net/nutzer/Ingrid1987/antworten/neue/1

Dann auf Kommentare klicken:


			
				Ingrid1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin bei Drei. Ich habe als erstes bei der Servicehotline angerufen und mir solche Dienste sperren lassen. Danach habe ich per Mail einen Rechnungseinspruch geschrieben, dass ich solche Dienste nie in Anspruch genommen habe und nicht dafür zahlen werde. Der Betrag dieser Dienste wurde mir bei der nächsten Rechnung gut geschrieben.


So ist das richtig. Der Wille des Kunden zählt.

Unverständlich ist, dass so viele Telefonanbieter daran mitverdienen wollen. Das Kernproblem besteht darin, dass sie mehr als 30 % selbst behalten dürfen.

Daran sieht man schon, dass es sich eben nicht um ein Bezahlverfahren handelt, sondern um gemeinsames Handeln mit gemeinsamen Profitinteressen.

Wo bekommt der Geldbote sonst mehr als 30% der geforderten Geldsumme? Vielleicht noch im Drogenhandel. Also immer dann, wenn der Geldbote hohe Risiken zu tragen hat oder Teil des Geschäftsmodells ist.


----------



## bernhard (4 März 2015)

Ich halte mal den aktuellen Stand der Aufrufe fest:

Aufrufe:41.062

So kann man das Ausmaß der Betroffenenwelle abschätzen und auch vielleicht, wann es abklingen wird. Für Betroffene gilt weiter:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html

Man kann sich zur Wehr setzen:

http://www.quodt.de/bloggen/2013/06...orderungen-der-dimoco-germany-gmbh-zu-wehren/


----------



## bernhard (5 März 2015)

bernhard schrieb:


> Aufrufe:41.062


Zum Vergleich der Stand nach 24 h: Aufrufe:42.887

Das sind mehr als 1.800 Aufrufe an einem Tag. Mal sehen, wie das weitergeht.

Hier ist der Director für die Briefkastenfirma, die fordert:

http://companycheck.co.uk/director/918876382/

Der Herr ist allein in England für 8 weitere Firmen als Director genannt:

http://companycheck.co.uk/director/918777220/
http://companycheck.co.uk/director/918882570

Der Herr ist also vielseitig als Director einsetzbar. Wenn man mit dem Namen bei Google sucht, tauchen noch viele weitere Firmen auf.

Es ist nicht vorstellbar, dass er als Universalgenie so verschiedene Firmen tatsächlich aktiv leitet. Er wird seinen Namen hergeben, damit die wirklich Tätigen verborgen bleiben können.

Da stellt sich natürlich die Frage, wie ein solches Firmenkonstrukt die Rechnung von tausenden Telefonkunde belasten kann. Die Telefonkunden haben einen Vertrag mit einem in Deutschland bekannten und vor allem greifbaren Telefonunternehmen. Sie dürfen nun einer Briefkastenfirma in England mit einem Director in Zypern hinterher rennen, wobei der Handelnden eher in Bratislava und Tirol ansässig sind.

Da bleiben Verbraucherrechte auf der Strecke.


----------



## Reducal (5 März 2015)

bernhard schrieb:


> Sie dürfen nun einer Briefkastenfirma in England mit einem Director in Zypern hinterher rennen, wobei der Handelnden eher in Bratislava und Tirol ansässig sind.


Was ist eigentlich mit dem deutschen DIMOCO-Ableger in Jena?


----------



## bernhard (5 März 2015)

Ist in Jena mehr als ein Briefkasten?

Ist auch egal. Die behaupten weder, für Inkasso zugelassen zu sein, noch für Rechtsberatung. Was wollen die also?

Der BGH sieht zwei vertragliche Verhältnisse, zwischen dem Telefonanschlussinhaber und dem Telefonanbieter und möglicherweise zwischen dem Telefonnutzer und einem Diensteanbieter.

http://www.olnhausen.com/rechtsprec...urteil-v-28-7-2005-iii-zr-305-mehrwertdienst/

Die Zwischenschichten sind für den Telefonnutzer nicht sichtbar.

Die Zwischenschichten sind auch nicht für Rechtsberatung oder Inkasso ermächtigt.

Für Betroffene gilt weiter:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## Tobi (5 März 2015)

Hallo zusammen, mir ist das heute leider auch passiert.
Habe jetzt versucht an MT mit richtig geschriebener sowie der falsch geschriebenen
aus den AGB und an dimoco zu schicken. Leider gehen die Mails nicht raus.
Was nun? gibt es noch irgendeine spezial Adresse?

Danke im Voraus
Tobi


----------



## Reducal (5 März 2015)

Wozu? Die Forderung aus der Buchung ist an deinen Provider abgetreten, der muss mMn dann auch deinen Widerspruch annehmen und erstatten.


----------



## dvill (5 März 2015)

Tobi schrieb:


> Was nun?i


Im Beitrag über Deinem steht, was man machen kann. Hinter Versteckspielern herzurennen, macht allgemein keinen Sinn.

Bei BASE geht es wenigstens noch lustig zu:

https://de-de.facebook.com/BASE/posts/901279986557973


> BASE Eine direkte Sicherheitslücke gibt es da nicht. Man kann so ein Abo auch ausversehen abschließen im Netz.


Wie soll das gehen? Ausversehen?

Ohne bewusst ausgelöste Bestellung nach der Buttonlösung gibt es keinen Vertrag. Ohne wirksame Aufklärung zum Widerrufsrecht bleibt dieses bestehen. Ohne Grund muss man nicht zahlen.


----------



## AnnaLog (6 März 2015)

Mir wurde von blau.de auch im Namen von Mining Trading 6,99 EUR belastet. Einen Premium-Dienst oder ein Abo habe ich definitiv nicht abgeschlossen.

Kann jemand sagen welchen Service die o.g. Firma eigentlich anbietet?

Und weiß jemand wie die Unternehmen eigentlich an die Mobilfunk-Rufnummern kommen ohne das man diese irgendwo eingibt? Werden die beim surfen mit dem Handy automatisch übertragen?

Vielen Dank, Anna


----------



## BenTigger (6 März 2015)

AnnaLog schrieb:


> M
> Und weiß jemand wie die Unternehmen eigentlich an die Mobilfunk-Rufnummern kommen ohne das man diese irgendwo eingibt? Werden die beim surfen mit dem Handy automatisch übertragen?


Eindeutig JA


----------



## bernhard (7 März 2015)

bernhard schrieb:


> Aufrufe:41.062


Die Aufrufzahlen hier im Forum von Betroffenen sind konstant hoch, aktuell ist der Stand

Aufrufe:45.902

In 3 Tagen sind das fast 5000. Da wird ganz groß Kasse gemacht. Die Telefonanbieter verdienen mit.

Für Betroffene gilt weiter:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## dvill (7 März 2015)

AnnaLog schrieb:


> Und weiß jemand wie die Unternehmen eigentlich an die Mobilfunk-Rufnummern kommen ohne das man diese irgendwo eingibt?


Schlimmer noch: Die hinter Briefkastenanschriften versteckten Drahtzieher kommen direkt zum Zugriff auf den Geldbeutel.

Die Technik funktioniert unabhängig von der Einhaltung der Verbraucherschutzbestimmungen.

http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/WAPzocke-1370330.html


> Aus Sicht des Nutzers sieht der Bezahlprozess bei den Abofallen anders aus: Er – oder ein anderer Nutzer seines Handys, beispielsweise das eigene Kind – klickt bewusst oder unbewusst auf ein In-App-Banner. Dort erhält er Angebote, die mit einem oft nicht erläuterten Sternchen versehen sind. Irgendwo steht, meist recht versteckt, dass das Angebot mal 4,99 Euro pro Woche, mal 2,99 Euro täglich kostet. Falls allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen (AGB) überhaupt zu finden sind, dann bestehen sie häufig aus juristischem Kauderwelsch, der sich über mehrere Handy-Screens ausbreitet. Oftmals versichern Opfer solcher WAP-Abofallen aber auch glaubhaft, gar keinen Preis, AGBs oder Widerrufsbelehrungen gesehen zu haben.



Das sagte mal ein Vertreter des Gewerbes:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/dimoco-abo.36269/page-6#post-369173


> Frage: "sind wir an der Regulierung selbst schuld, weil's einige übertrieben haben?"
> "Ja, übertrieben, ich sag mal so, da es die Möglichkeiten gegeben hat, hat man das halt ausgenutzt"



Es ist also immer eine Frage, was gerade mal so ausgenutzt wird.


----------



## AnnaLog (7 März 2015)

Wenn ich mit blau.de sonst nicht so zufrieden wäre würde ich an der Sache dranbleiben, nach meiner persönlichen Meinung steht hier die Beihilfe zum Betrug im Raum.

So werde ich die 7€ ausplanen und zukünftig auf den Schutz durch die Drittanbietersperre hoffen.


----------



## bernhard (8 März 2015)

Für Betroffene gilt weiter:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## Hansman (8 März 2015)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem und wurde von dem premium Abo kalt erwischt. 
Wie schon einige Einträge zuvor herausgefunden wurde hängt diese Website da mit drin http://www.mobile-info.cc/customercare/home.html
Hier kann man durch Angabe seiner Nummer und nach Erhalt einer SMS mit einer Pin das Abo einsehen und auch umgehend beenden. 
Bei mir hat das ohne Probleme funktioniert. 

PS: ich bin auch aldi talk Kunde


----------



## BenTigger (8 März 2015)

Warum lasst ihr nicht eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten?
Geht auch bei Aldi Talk ganz einfach.
Danach is nix mehr mit Abos


----------



## Reducal (9 März 2015)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Drittanbietersperre


Auch wenn du/wir hier gebetsmühlenartig immer wieder danach fragen, meiner Erfahrung nach wissen die meisten Mobilfunknutzer nichts vom Begriff des "Drittanbieters". Die Leuterung kommt immer erst mit dem Schaden.
Die Leute werden von ihren Anbietern entweder gar nicht, über Umwege oder verklausuliert über diese Plage informiert. Grund dürften somit die Mitverdiener sein, denen das Drittanbieterangebot zusätzlich Umsatz beschert. Aus welchem Grund die BNetzA die Voreinstellung auf "offenes Portemonnaie des Kunden" zulässt, erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## BenTigger (9 März 2015)

Deswegen ja auch von meiner Seite, immer wieder mal der Hinweis dazu. 
Vielleicht stolpert ja mal einer vorher drüber aber zumindest, wenn er reingefallen ist, nochmal drauf gestuppst wird...


----------



## dvill (9 März 2015)

Reducal schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund die BNetzA die Voreinstellung auf "offenes Portemonnaie des Kunden" zulässt, erschließt sich mir nicht.


Ich finde, dass ist ganz klar.

http://www.dvtm.net/index.php?id=ar...ews]=8&cHash=cf13ea126e030c97370c387ba587465e


> „Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir als Regulierungsbehörde in zehn Jahren am Mehrwertdienste-Markt keine Rolle mehr spielen würden, weil freiwillige Verhaltensstandards, wie die des FST, den Markt vollständig selbst regulieren“, so das Fazit von Dr. I. H.-U.  (Vizepräsidentin BNetzA).


Die Lobby bestimmt, wie sie es haben will, und die Behörde spielt keine Rolle. Das schafft die Behörde seit Jahrzehnten äußerst erfolgreich.

Die Verbraucher müssen sehen, wie sie sich retten können. Im vorliegenden Fall am besten mit

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## Hippo (10 März 2015)

@BenTigger - WIR hier kommen nicht an die unbedarften, noch nicht betroffenen User ran - aus genau dem Grund den Du genannt hast.
Aber ...
... wenn wir es schaffen den Betroffenen die hier aufschlagen die Angst vor der Blamage zu nehmen wenn sie sich in ihrem Umfeld outen sondern im Gegenteil sie bestärken können daß es ein Ausdruck von Stärke ist seinen Fehler zuzugeben und andere vor dem gleichen Mist zu bewahren ...
DANN ist viel gewonnen!


----------



## Ebenfalls Betroffener (10 März 2015)

Mich hat es eben auch erwischt! Das ist ne Riesen-Sauerei! Aber es hat mir schonmal viel geholfen, was ich hier lesen konnte. Dank Snithers Beitrag auf S. 2 konnte ich wenigstens schonmal das Abo kündigen. Die Drittanbietersperre geht bei Aldi-Talk wohl nur per Hotline, und die ist erst ab 7:00 Uhr wieder besetzt.


----------



## jupp11 (10 März 2015)

"Drittanbieter" bzw "Drittanbietersperre"  ist ein Begriff mit dem Neulinge im Smartphonedschungel erst dann  etwas erfahren, wenn das "Kind" sprich ungewollte Aboabzocke in den Brunnen gefallen ist. Warum das überhaupt "Drittanbieter" heißt, ist mir bis heute noch nicht wirklich  klar. "Erstanbieter" ist IMHO der Provider bei dem ich mein Handy angemeldet hab.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drittanbieter


> Ein *Drittanbieter*[1] (*eine eigentlich falsche *aber verbreitete Übersetzung des englischen _Third-Party Vendor_) oder *Fremdanbieter* ist ein Unternehmen, das Netzwerkprodukte oder Ersatzteile für Produkte und Produktfamilien anbietet, ohne dem Anbieter des Produkts („Erstanbieter“) anzugehören oder von ihm beauftragt zu sein („Zweitanbieter“). Der Hersteller wird entsprechend *Dritthersteller*[2] (_Third-Party Manufacturer_) oder *Fremdhersteller* genannt. Die Begriffe werden häufig synonym verwendet, da der Hersteller im Großhandel auch meist als Anbieter auftritt.




PS: weitere  Infoseiten:
http://www.finanztip.de/drittanbietersperre/
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/check-drittanbietersperre


----------



## dvill (11 März 2015)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Warum das überhaupt "Drittanbieter" heißt, ist mir bis heute noch nicht wirklich  klar.


Ich finde das ganz plausibel. Der Erste muss vorne den Kunden ablenken, damit ein Dritter von hinten ganz überraschend in die Geldbörse greifen kann.

Der Erste hat den Zugang zum Geld, der Dritte schafft Gründe für zusätzlichen gemeinsamen Umsatz. Das Geld wird geteilt. Für den Zugang zum Geld bekommt der erste über 30% vom Umsatz. Dafür macht er gerne mit und schaut ansonsten nicht so genau hin, wie der Umsatz erwirtschaftet wird.


jupp11 schrieb:


> http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/check-drittanbietersperre


Der Link zeigt, wie man ohne finanziellen Schaden rauskommen kann. Die Verbraucherzentralen helfen auch im Einzelfall, wenn man Fragen hat.

Ich bin gespannt, ob die Firmenhülle "Mining Trading" durch "Lisox" abgelöst werden wird. Jedenfalls gibt es Webseiten, wo dieser Namenswechsel vollzogen wurde:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/dimoco-abo.36269/page-15#post-383099

Es entspricht jedenfalls dem Geschäftsmodell, dass der Dritte häufig seine Hülle wechseln muss, damit der Index bei Google durch Beschwerden nicht überläuft.


----------



## dvill (11 März 2015)

Klasse, Lisox ist längst aktiv:

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/lisox-ltd-


> Lisox Ltd. ??
> 
> Hallo, Ich habe vor ca 2 stunden eine Sms bekommen in der steht das mir E-plus 4.99 für die nutzung des Premium Dienstes von Lisox Ltd. Berechner ... ich kenne keine Firma internet seite etc die so heiß und habe so eine noch nie gesehen ..


http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/58138-1232111-nr-zieht-geld-ab-2.html


> Bei mir kam gestern eine sms mit 4,99€ von E-Plus vom Premium Dienst Lisox Ltd. .


----------



## dvill (11 März 2015)

Lisox langt richtig hin:

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/RG9A0AL/safer-internet-day-2015


> Beispiel 1
> 
> "Unser Sohn (16 Jahre) hat unwissend mit seinem Handy Webbilling genutzt. Folgende Anbieter- Bigpoint, Boku network und lisox limited stellen jetzt hohe Forderungen (2657,77€) an uns für einen zweiwöchigen Zeitraum."


----------



## dvill (13 März 2015)

Es ist doch sehr auffällig, dass die Mining Trading / Dimoco Abos Kunden von E-Plus, BASE und Aldi Talk betreffen und andere Telefonanbieter jedenfalls durch Meldungen von Betroffenen weniger in Erscheinung treten.

Hier ist z.B. BASE

https://de-de.facebook.com/BASE/posts/948688908483747


> Durch die Drittanbietersperre werden nur die Abbuchungen geblockt. Dadurch das die Abos in der Regel immer nur eine Laufzeit von einer Woche haben wird das von den meisten Drittanbietern als Widerspruch gewertet und damit das Abo beendet.


Sehr störend ist die notorische Falschberatung durch die Mitverdiener.

Abos haben dann nur eine Laufzeit von einer Woche, wenn ein Betroffener es schnell merkt und prompt reagiert. Die Abos sind schon auf Dauer ausgelegt.

Wenn ein wirksamer Widerruf vorliegt, muss das Geld zurückgebucht werden, leider auch der über 30% betragende Mitverdienst für BASE. Vor dieser Konsequenz verweigern sich die Mitverdiener.

Die Verbraucher halten sich am besten an

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## dvill (14 März 2015)

Der Ärger für die einen ist das große Geschäft für die anderen. Make More Money in Germany funktioniert bestens.

Hier im Thema gibt es seit vielen Wochen täglich rund 1.500 Aufrufe. Viele Ratsuchende lernen dieses Forum über die Suchmaschinenverweise kennen.




Wer freut sich über die schönen Geschäfte?

http://firemny-register.sk/firma/44806132-FIRST-MOBILE-AFFILIATE-s-r-o/vizualizacia/


----------



## noch nicht registriert (14 März 2015)

Hab auch Theater:

Unter der Nr.: 1232111 bekam ich am 23.2. zum ersten Mal die Meldung

"Blau.de hat Ihnen soeben 6.99€ für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Mining Trading berechnet.
Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich an den Partner"

Ich habe eine Prepaidkarte von Norma mobil,am 2.3. wurden mir wieder 6.99€ geklaut.
Danach hab ich nichts mehr aufgeladen und bekomme seit dem 9.3. täglich die Meldung

"Ihr Guthaben reicht zur Auslieferung eines kostenpflichtigen Dienstes nicht aus.Bitte laden Sie Ihre Karte auf oder wenden Sie sich gitte an Mining Trading"

Ärgerlicherweise endet meine Smart-Option im Laufe des Tages.

Bitte helft mir.wie kann ich als Laiin vorgehen?


----------



## Reducal (14 März 2015)

noch nicht registriert schrieb:


> Bitte helft mir.wie kann ich als Laiin vorgehen?


Hier den kleinen roten Pfeil neben "BenTigger" klicken:





BenTigger schrieb:


> Drittanbietersperre einrichten


Rufe die Hotline deines Anbieters an und beauftrage diesen Schutz für zukünftige Buchungen.


----------



## bernhard (14 März 2015)

noch nicht registriert schrieb:


> "Blau.de hat Ihnen soeben 6.99€ für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Mining Trading berechnet.
> Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich an den Partner"
> 
> Ich habe eine Prepaidkarte von Norma mobil


Prepaidnutzer sind den Kostenfallen weitgehend hilflos ausgesetzt, die Sperre für weitere Abbuchungen sollte man unbedingt sofort setzen:

https://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Handy-Abo-Abzocke

Aufladen ohne vorherige Sperre verliert sofort.


----------



## dvill (20 März 2015)

Jetzt wechseln mal die Namen der Briefkastenfirmen.

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/abofalle-premium-dienst-dimoco


> Sms von 1232111 mit dem Text E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 6.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von CloudCover GmbH berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Anbieter.


Ergiebiger als mit dem Anbieter wird man mit einer Parkuhr sprechen können.

CloudCover GmbH hört sich schon falsch an, CloudCover SRL passt schon eher.

http://www.listafirme.ro/cloudcover-srl-33840829/

Der Briefkasten hängt zur Abwechselung mal in Rumänien.


----------



## dvill (21 März 2015)

Mobilcom-Debitel listet unter den vielsagenden Titel "Pekunia2.0" und der Adresse

https://www.mobilcom-debitel.de/downloads/agb/mehrwertdiensteanbieter.pdf

die Firmen auf, mit denen sie gemeinsam mitverdienen. Pekunia1.0 war vermutlich die Dialerei mit Festnetznummern.

Dort sind 4 Firmen einschließlich Cloudvover SRL aus Rumänien gelistet (siehe Bild). Der Ausschnitt kommt von einem 4K-Monitor. Mit weniger breiten Bildschirmen können die Schriftgrößen kaum lesbar vergrößert werden. Da sieht man schon, wie die Verhältnisse liegen. Die gemeinsam abkassierten Kunden sollen möglichst nicht wissen, wer hinter den Abos steckt. Die gesetzlichen Informationspflichten werden so wertlos wie möglich abgehandelt.

Cloudcover ist oben erwähnt, die weiteren Firmen werden schon noch kommen. Wir finden also

1) ViperTown SRL

http://www.vipertownmobile.com/imprint.html


> ViperTown SRL
> director: C.-C. O.
> address: 12 Drumul Timonierului street, bl. 113D, entr. 1, flr. 2, apt. 24, Bucharest, Sector 6,
> Romania RO-061177
> ...


Gehostet bei Hetzner gemäß

http://whois.domaintools.com/vipertownmobile.com


> Created on 2014-12-02


Die Angebotsseiten liegen gemäß

http://whois.domaintools.com/wuschig.mobi


> Domain ID8390059-MOBI
> Domain Name:WUSCHIG.MOBI
> Created On:10-Dec-2014 10:06:16 UTC


bei Titan Networks.

2) Pembroke SRL

http://www.pbrokemobile.com/imprint.html


> Pembroke SRL
> 
> director: I. C.
> address: Branduselor 7 Street, Building G3, entr. 1, flr. 1, apt. 8, Bucharest, Sector 3,
> ...


Gehostet bei Hetzner gemäß

http://whois.domaintools.com/pbrokemobile.com


> Created on 2014-12-08


Die Angebotsseiten liegen gemäß

http://whois.domaintools.com/geileflat.mobi


> Domain ID8390058-MOBI
> Domain Name:GEILEFLAT.MOBI
> Created On:10-Dec-2014 10:06:16 UTC


bei Titan Networks.

3) Cloudcover SRL

 http://www.cloudcovermobile.com/imprint.html


> Cloudcover SRL
> 
> director: L. I.
> address: Str. Podul Giurgiului nr. 1, bl. 9, flr. 6, ap. 39, Bucharest, Sector 5, Romania RO-050361
> ...


Gehostet bei Hetzner gemäß

http://whois.domaintools.com/cloudcovermobile.com


> Created on 2014-12-08


Die Angebotsseiten liegen gemäß

http://whois.domaintools.com/hotvod.mobi


> Domain ID8390056-MOBI
> Domain Name:HOTVOD.MOBI
> Created On:10-Dec-2014 10:06:16 UTC


bei Titan Networks.

4) RapidGo SRL

http://www.rapidgomobile.com/imprint.html


> RapidGo SRL
> 
> Somesul Cald Alley St. No. 2, bl D10, entr. 1, flr. 3, apt.
> 10, Bucharest, Sector 4,
> ...


Gehostet bei Hetzner gemäß

http://whois.domaintools.com/rapidgomobile.com


> Created on 2014-12-08


Die Angebotsseiten liegen gemäß

http://whois.domaintools.com/sexypause.mobi


> Domain ID8390057-MOBI
> Domain Name:SEXYPAUSE.MOBI
> Created On:10-Dec-2014 10:06:16 UTC


bei Titan Networks.

Die vier Firmen sind nach den zufällig gleichen Daten eineiige Vierlinge. Wer macht sich die Mühe, diese Vielfalt aufzubauen?

Dies könnte eine Erklärung liefern:

https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Mobilfunk-Vertrag/Abo-HDFlatrate/m-p/811222#M71225


> Und Vodafone unternimmt auch was dagegen, die Anbieter von Abos werden angemahnt wobei das wie ein Kreisel ist, du mahnst 10 dieser Anbieter ab und es kommen 20 neue dazu.


So ist das. Vier Firmen schaffen viermal die Beschwerdegrenze.

Betroffene sollten das hier lesen:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## dvill (21 März 2015)

Die Firma Rapidgo SRL hatten wir hier schon:


dvill schrieb:


> In Muränien gibt es tolle Dinge:
> 
> http://www.rapidgomobile.com/imprint.html
> 
> ...


Rapidgo hatte zu der Zeit die Registrierungsnummer von Nidononline im Impressum. Das findet Google noch mit

https://www.google.com/search?q="J40/9662/2014"&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#q="J40/9662/2014"

Auch hier ist das sichtbar:

https://www.aihitdata.com/company/01881743/RAPIDGO/history#main


> 2015-01-25 	delete registration_number J40/9662/2014



Nidononline will Vodafone nicht mehr abrechnen, siehe

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/dimoco-abo.36269/page-15#post-383200

weil die mal richtig hingelangt haben:

http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/news/197492-nidononline-abo-zockt-tausende-vodafone-kunden-ab/


----------



## dvill (21 März 2015)

Nidononline komplettiert die vier vorgenannten Firmen in Rumänien zu eineiigen Fünflingen.

http://sexymobile.mobi/help


> Help:
> 
> [email protected]





> Dienstnaam: sexymobile.mobi


http://whois.domaintools.com/nidononline.com

Auch Hetzner, aber früher.

http://whois.domaintools.com/sexymobile.mobi


> Domain ID8385674-MOBI
> Domain Name:SEXYMOBILE.MOBI
> Created On:05-Dec-2014 11:39:23 UTC


Auch Titan Networks, nur ein paar Tage früher.

Betroffene sollten das hier lesen:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## dvill (21 März 2015)

http://www.tarifecheck.at/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9591


> Ich habe auf meiner drei Rechnung eine Überraschung erlebt. Da ist plötzlich dreimal ein Abo mit insgesamt zwölf Euro aufgetaucht. Der Name der Buchung ist:
> 
> "Rapid Go Unterhaltung Abo"
> 
> Vor kurzem hat ein Freund auf Facebook ein Video geteilt, wo angeblich eine Mutter eine Kamera im Zimmer installiert hat. Anstatt des Videos kam aber eine Pornoseite. Weil ich mit dem Handy dorthin gesurft habe konnte anscheinend dieser Drittanbieter über einen Mehrwertdienst einfach Geld von meiner Handy Rechnung abbuchen und ein Abo abschließen.


----------



## dvill (21 März 2015)

http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/news/203411-nidononline-abo-abzocke-telekom-laesst-kunden-im-stich/


> Sowohl in unserem Forum als auch per E-Mail erreichten uns Hinweise über eine erneute Abo-Welle des rumänischen Drittanbieters Nidononline SRL.
> 
> Anders als bei Vodafone informiert bei der Telekom keine Info-SMS über die Buchung, betroffene Kunden erhalten erst durch ihre Mobilfunkrechnung Kenntnis über den Abschluss eines Abo-Vertrags, der angeblich über die Webseite deujoy.mobi erfolgt sein soll. Es ist außerdem davon auszugehen, dass viele Kunden noch gar nicht ihre Rechnung für den Monat erhalten bzw. geprüft haben.





> Telekom beharrt auf Abo-Forderung
> 
> Obwohl Nidononline nach ersten Erkenntnissen auch bei den Abos der Telekom-Kunden gegen geltendes deutsches Rechts verstößt, weigert sich der Kundenservice der Telekom, Betroffenen eine Gutschrift zu erstellen. In einer E-Mail eines Telekom-Kunden an den Kundenservice, die unserer Redaktion vorliegt, verweist die Telekom bei Fragen zur Abrechnung auf den Drittanbieter Nidononline und möchte trotz Widerspruchs gegen die Forderung keine Gutschrift des strittigen Betrages vornehmen. Es ist daher davon auszugehen, dass die Telekom im Gegensatz zu Vodafone die Forderung direkt vom Drittanbieter aufgekauft hat. Dadurch entstünde der Telekom bei zu vielen Gutschriften ein Verlust.





> Wir empfehlen daher zunächst den Musterbrief von AntiSpam und den bereits genannten Ratgeber der Kanzlei Hollweck.


http://www.kanzlei-hollweck.de/ratgeber/drittanbieter/

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Widerspruch_an_Provider_bei_Abzocke_mit_Handy-Abo_-_nicht_bestellt


----------



## Peter L. (27 März 2015)

Mich hat es auch erwischt. Bin vorgegangen wie snither auf Seite 2 beschrieben hat (danke an dieser stelle). Heute hab ich eine mail bekommen mit der Bestätigung zur Kündigung und dass ab sofort keine weiteren abbuchungen erfolgen.


----------



## Passi43211 (28 März 2015)

Mich hats auch erwischt mit den 6.99 Euro abuchungen
jetzt schon zum 2 mal !
die können sich was anhören !!!!!!


----------



## dvill (28 März 2015)

Passi43211 schrieb:


> die können sich was anhören


Die, die es betrifft, hören nicht zu, und die, die zuhören, sind ganz arme Menschen in den Callcentern. Das hilft nichts.

Besser ist, das schöne eigene Geld zu behalten. Dazu gibt es hier Informationen:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## x-of (29 März 2015)

Hallo, auch ich wurde gestern 2x Opfer dieser dubiosen Drittanbierter. jetzt wollte ich mich auch bei mobile-info.cc einloggen, doch als Meldung kommt "Benutzer konnte nicht gefunden werden", obwohl ich die richtige nummer eingegeben habe. HELP!


----------



## intrepid777 (29 März 2015)

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass CloudCover GmbH faktisch trading mining ist und die Abwicklung der Kündigung, wie auf der 2. Seite vom thread durchführbar ist, oder gilt hier etwas anderes?



dvill schrieb:


> Jetzt wechseln mal die Namen der Briefkastenfirmen.
> 
> http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/abofalle-premium-dienst-dimoco
> 
> ...


----------



## bernhard (30 März 2015)

Immer gilt:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## intrepid777 (30 März 2015)

Also:
1. Drittanbietersperre - erfolgt & die Bestätigung per E-Mail ist soeben eingetroffen.
2. Anzeige bei der Polizei (kann ich mir vorstellen, obwohl ich lediglich den Firmennamen in der SMS habe - mehr nicht.
3. Widerspruch der Rechnung, die noch nicht existiert ist schwieriger, weil es ein Prepaidhandy ist, und ich (noch) keine konkreten Daten habe, da das Guthaben erstmal vorhanden sein muss. Wenn ich jetzt auflade ist es sofort weg? Oder springt die Sperre dann sofort ein(bzw. innerhalb der 48 Std.)?
4. Das gleiche gilt für die Bundesnetzagentur - Ich habe nur den Firmennamen in der SMS mehr nicht.

Frage, und darüber gibt es wenige Berichte:

Vermeide ich den Kontakt mit dem CoverCloud aka:

Dimoco Germany GmbH, MiningTrading, 0800-0000557, Paradiesstr. 6, 07743 Jena, [email protected]   ?


Wie Ihr seht, ich benötige noch etwas mehr Details. Das "Abo" kann ja u.U. weiterlaufen, oder ist das erfahrungsgemäß eine einmalige Sache?


----------



## bernhard (30 März 2015)

Bei Prepaid ist es schwieriger, das bereits abgegriffene Geld zu behalten. Da kann es sich lohnen, bei den Verbraucherzentralen nachzufragen.

http://www.vis.bayern.de/recht/dienstleistungen/telekommunikation/wapabo.htm

http://verbraucherfenster.hessen.de....htm&uid=ab653a3c-a9ee-611a-eb6d-f144e9169fcc


----------



## dvill (30 März 2015)

Hier ist das gleiche Problem (mit Hardcopy der Buchungs-SMS):

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/geld-von-dimoco-zurueckfordern


> ich habe gestern Abend eine SMS von 1232111 bekommen mit dem Inhalt "E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 6.99€ für die Nutzung des Gremium-Dienstes von CloundCover GmbH berechnet.


"GmbH" ist wohl falsch und Teil des bewussten Verwirrspiels der Mitverdiener. E-Plus muss das besser wissen.

Dort stehen auch Tipps, so wie hier im Forum, wie man sich wehren kann.


----------



## dvill (30 März 2015)

http://www.kleiderkreisel.de/foren/...2949246-abo-abzocke-beim-surfen-mit-dem-handy


> Habe heute ein bisschen mit dem Handy im Internet gesurft und auf einmal bekomme ich die SMS
> "Blau.de hat Ihnen soeben 6,99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von CloudCover GmbH berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Partner."
> 
> Super.
> ...


Wenn Blau überzeugt ist, dass ein Werbebanner ein Abo bucht, dürfen sie das Geld nicht weiterleiten.


----------



## intrepid777 (30 März 2015)

"....Für weitere Informationen dazu wenden Sie sich am besten direkt an den Anbieter. Sie erreichen die Dimoco Deutschland GmbH telefonisch montags bis freitags zwischen 9 und 18 Uhr unter der: 01805-918507. Natürlich können Sie Ihr Anliegen auch schriftlich formulieren und eine E-Mail an [email protected] senden."

Die Infos habe ich von Alditalk erhalten. Dann würde ich Dimoco incl. Mobile-info.cc abschreiben und das Ganze widerrufen & dann die weiteren Schritte ebenfalls erledigen.

Das Geld wurde ja mangels Guthaben noch nicht abgebucht - ich hoffe, dass es auch nach einer Aufladung nicht passiert.


----------



## intrepid777 (31 März 2015)

Interessant, habe beide Stellen angeschrieben, sowohl office(at)dimoco.at als auch info(at)mobileinfo.cc ([email protected]) Die haben wohl ein Bindestrich bewusst ausgelassen 
da beides auch hier aufgeführt wird:

http://www.dimoco.eu/contact.html

Es kam heute die Antwort, dass in den letzten 6 Monaten ( der Zeitraum entspricht deren gesetzlichen Speicherungsfrist) keine Aktivitäten für meine Nummer zu verzeichnen waren.
Tja, ich denke somit ist es OK, oder? ABER, wieso wollten die dennoch abbuchen - das verstehe ich nicht. X Files?

Oder gibt es mehrere Dimocos!? weil auf deren Seite eine 0800 Nummer und nicht die mir vorliegende 0180 Nummer ist!?


----------



## intrepid777 (31 März 2015)

Und jetzt bekomme ich noch eine E-Mail von [email protected]  /* */ , dass CloudCover GmbH die Kündigung bestätigt hat.
Was für ein Verein!


----------



## bernhard (31 März 2015)

Eine Cloudcover GmbH gibt es gemäß Handelsregister nicht.

Wie kann von dort eine Bestätigung für irgendwas kommen?


----------



## intrepid777 (31 März 2015)

Die Bestätigung kam von  [email protected]  /* */   bzw. Dimoco.
Es wird nur CloudCover - ohne GmbH erwähn:

"Der Dienstanbieter Cloud Cover hat Ihre Kündigung erhalten und den sofortigen Stopp Ihrer Services bestätigt..."


----------



## bernhard (31 März 2015)

Das Verwirrspiel mit Namen, Briefkästen und verschiedenen Schreibweisen gehört zum Geschäft. Jeder Hütchenspieler agiert mit mehreren Spielfiguren.


----------



## intrepid777 (31 März 2015)

Ja, ziemlich verwirrend. Ich kläre gerade noch, was mit der Kündigung gemeint ist, denn ich habe das Vertragsverhältnis widerrufen.


----------



## bernhard (31 März 2015)

Da kommen wir der Sache schon näher. Die Hütchenspieler bestätigen immer die Kündigung. Das ist oft nicht das, was der Verbraucher will.


----------



## jupp11 (1 April 2015)

bernhard schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich der Stand nach 24 h: Aufrufe:42.887
> 
> Das sind mehr als 1.800 Aufrufe an einem Tag. Mal sehen, wie das weitergeht.


Kein Aprilscherz: seit dem 7 März mittlerweile 76.820  d.h weiter über 1000 Aufrufe pro Tag

Die Drittanbietersperre ist nach wie vor für viele inbesondere Neuanfänger mit dem Smartphone nicht als dringende Schutzmaßnahme  erforderlich bekannt.


----------



## dvill (2 April 2015)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Kein Aprilscherz: seit dem 7 März mittlerweile 76.820  d.h weiter über 1000 Aufrufe pro Tag


Heute sind es dann rund 79.600, gegenüber gestern rund 2.800 Zugriffe mehr.

Zu Ostern werden traditionell nicht nur Eier versteckt. Überraschende Aboüberfälle machen zu den Festtagen auch unseriöse Geschäftemacher froh.

Für Betroffene gibt es hier Informationen:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## dvill (3 April 2015)

Ein Musterbrief mit Anleitung:

http://www.vz-nrw.de/mediabig/218615A.pdf


----------



## michasx2 (4 April 2015)

Hey, mir wurde gerade eben auch Geld von Cloud Cover Gmbh abgebucht,
hab sofort bei Aldi Talk angerufen und Drittanbietersperre gemacht. Der Servicemitarbeiter meinte ich solle aus rechtlichen Gründen auch noch eine Mail schreiben und Widerrufen. In dieser Mail aber keine großen Informationen von mir preisgeben (damit es keine Post gibt)...
Könnt ihr mir kurz sagen, was dort drin stehen soll!? Auf Seite 2 habe ich folgendes gefunden... reicht das?

"Meine Mobil-Nummer / my mobile phone number: +49-151...

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit widerrufe ich vorsorglich ein angebliches Vertragsverhältnis, welches zwischen CloudCover Gmbh und mir entstanden sein soll.
Gestern wurde ich per SMS über ein angebliches Abo informiert, bin mir aber über keinen Abschluss bewusst.
Bitte sorgen Sie dafür, dass keine Gebühren anfallen und entfernen Sie das Abo.
Ich bitte um kurzfristige schriftliche Bestätigung per Email innerhalb von 48 Stunden, da ich ansonsten weitere Schritte einleiten werde.

Mit freundlichen Gruß,
...

Dear Sir or Madam,

with this email I precautionary revoke an alleged contractual relationship, which should be created between CloudCover Gmbh and me.
Yesterday I was informed by SMS about an alleged subscription, but I am not aware of doing this.
Please ensure that no fees apply and remove the subscription.
Please confirm this by email within 48 hours, because otherwise I will take further steps.

Sincerely,"

Danke für Antworten und frohe Ostern


----------



## BenTigger (4 April 2015)

Klingt gut.


----------



## HansWurst123 (5 April 2015)

Hi michasx2, an welche Adresse hast du die Mail geschickt? Mich hat es heute auch erwischt mit der Cloudcover GmbH.


----------



## michasx2 (5 April 2015)

an [email protected].... hat der Mitarbeiter von Aldi Talk mir gesagt


----------



## HansWurst123 (5 April 2015)

Danke. Werde es mal probieren


----------



## run (6 April 2015)

Hallo mir ist das gleiche passiert bin bei Eplus 
wie von den anderren aussagen mit 6.99 und so weiter 
habe auch eine karte zum aufladen 
ich habe meine karte gespert wegen der 6.99Eu
reicht das oder was muss ich noch machen das ich meine ruhre habe bitte helfen


----------



## Hippo (6 April 2015)

run schrieb:


> ich habe meine karte gespert wegen der 6.99Eu


Wenn Du Deine Karte komplett gesperrt hast dnn ist sie inaktiv und dann kann keiner mehr mit der Karte was anfangen, aich Du nicht


----------



## dvill (6 April 2015)

Die Drittanbietersperre würde genau passen.

http://www.computerbetrug.de/drittanbietersperre-schutz-gegen-teure-abos-im-handy

Die "Bezahlmethode" braucht ohnehin kein Mensch.

Angesichts der hohen Gebühren für die Mitverdiener von mehr als 30% taugt die WAP-Abziehtechnik nicht für die Bezahlung werthaltiger Produkte oder Dienstleistung. Damit kann man nur Tand verkloppen, so dass alle Beteiligten dick absahnen.


----------



## run (7 April 2015)

Hippo schrieb:


> Wenn Du Deine Karte komplett gesperrt hast dnn ist sie inaktiv und dann kann keiner mehr mit der Karte was anfangen, aich Du nicht


Nee ich habe bei E-plus angerufen und ihr das so gesagt wegen 6,99eu darauf hat sie sie gesagt sie kann das sperren das sie kein geld mehr holen können reicht das oder muss ich noch andere schritte einleiten habe auch schon eine E-mail geschrieben das ich das wiederrufe


----------



## Hippo (7 April 2015)

Die 6,99 sind weg, Lehrgeld, aber für die Zukunft solltest Du Ruhe haben


----------



## michasx2 (8 April 2015)

hat schon jmd iwas von "Cloud Cover GmbH" gehört ? Wahrscheinlich lesen die auch keine Emails^^


----------



## bernhard (8 April 2015)

Bei den Hütchenspielern sind Namen wie Schall und Rauch:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...m-dienstes-mining-trading-dimoco.47431/page-5


----------



## run (9 April 2015)

Hippo schrieb:


> Die 6,99 sind weg, Lehrgeld, aber für die Zukunft solltest Du Ruhe haben


Hallo habe heute eine sms bekommen mit der nachricht ich soll mein gut haben aufladen  weil das nicht ausreicht wegen eine  Auslieferung eines  kostenpflichtiges Dienst  wie gesagt nicht ja gespert das die kein geld mehr bekommen und soll mich an CloudCover Gmbh wenden ich warte immer noch auf meine rückantwort  ist die E-mail richtig [email protected] gibt es noch eine adresse 
nicht das er mir kommt mit ein gerichtsvollzieher nocht kommt oder so was habe angst


----------



## AnnaBana (9 April 2015)

Hallo,
Könnte mir jemand viell die Email Adresse von CloudCover Gmbh sagen? Mir wurde vom Konto 6,99 € abgebucht!


----------



## michasx2 (9 April 2015)

[email protected]... versuchs damit... leider habe ich aber auch noch keine Antwort


----------



## BenTigger (9 April 2015)

Und noch wichtiger, lasst euch eine *Drittanbietersperre einrichten.*
Dann kann keiner mehr solche "Angebote" über eure Telefonrechnung abbuchen!!!


----------



## bernhard (9 April 2015)

AnnaBana schrieb:


> Könnte mir jemand viell die Email Adresse von CloudCover Gmbh sagen?


Der mitverdienende Telefonanbieter muss das sagen und auch auf die Rechnung drucken. Für Betroffene gilt weiter:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## run (10 April 2015)

michasx2 schrieb:


> [email protected]... versuchs damit... leider habe ich aber auch noch keine Antwort



Ich warte auch noch auf meine rückantwort


----------



## run (10 April 2015)

intrepid777 schrieb:


> Die Bestätigung kam von  [email protected]  /* */   bzw. Dimoco.
> Es wird nur CloudCover - ohne GmbH erwähn:
> 
> "Der Dienstanbieter Cloud Cover hat Ihre Kündigung erhalten und den sofortigen Stopp Ihrer Services bestätigt..."


ich brauche auch die Adresse bitte


----------



## run (10 April 2015)

> Fullquote ohne Bezug zur Frage, daher zur Übersichtlichkeit gelöscht BT/MOD


Hallo gibt es eine adresse wo ich die An schreiben kann wegen eine Kündigung ich habe nur die E-mail adresse [email protected]


----------



## BenTigger (10 April 2015)

Lieber RUN, wie wäre es, wenn du dein Internetbrowser nutzt und selbst nachschaust?
[email protected]

kann man z.B. auch ohne [email protected] aufrufen und dann dort selber suchen.
Das geht mit den meisten Firmenadressen. Also erst mal selbst tätig werden.
Nur ob du mit der Rumänischen Addresse glücklicher wirst?


----------



## Reducal (10 April 2015)

Ah, da will sich wieder einer mit anonymen Abzockern Geschäftsleuten schreiben. Eine Adresse in _Rumänien_ steht hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ining-trading-dimoco.47431/page-5#post-383226.

Schau mal, diese konspirativen Typen haben die einfach eine Zahlung untergejubelt, wahrscheinlich ohne dich zuvor von der Buchung informiert zu haben. Den Griff eines Taschendiebes in das Portemonnaie seines Opfers muss der Geschädigte doch auch nicht kündigen, damit es nicht wieder passiert, oder? Außerdem, wer sagt denn, dass nach einem "Kündigunglaberlaberlaber" nicht irgendwann wieder zugelangt wird, nur eben mit einer anderen Scriptkaskade und einer anderern Projektbezeichnung?


----------



## BenTigger (10 April 2015)

und genau deswegen schrieb ich ja auch:



BenTigger schrieb:


> Und noch wichtiger, lasst euch eine *Drittanbietersperre einrichten.*
> Dann kann keiner mehr solche "Angebote" über eure Telefonrechnung abbuchen!!!


----------



## dvill (10 April 2015)

Bei Vodafone **piep**t es auch ganz verrückt:

https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Andere-Vodafone-Services/Abo-CloudCover/m-p/816111#M20444


> Vodafone: Ihre Bezahlung von 6.99 EUR für Ihr Abo bei CloudCover ist erfolgt. Im Internet auf vodafone.de/abos finden Sie Ihre Abos auf einen Blick


Vodafone ist noch so geschickt, nicht nur die Rechtsform zu unterdrücken, sondern auch die Firma verkürzt und damit unauffindbar zu schreiben.

Das gehört bei den Hütchenspielern mit den vielen Briefkastenverschleierungen zur Gewinnmaximierung.


----------



## michasx2 (10 April 2015)

wegen [email protected]

habe heute folgendes erhalten... wie immer kein Widerruf, sondern Kündigung 

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen die Kündigung Ihres Videoflatrate-Abos.

Die Kündigung tritt mit sofortiger Wirkung in Kraft.

Weitere Abonnements liegen bei uns für die von Ihnen genannte Handynummer nicht vor.

Bitte beachten Sie, dass Ihr Mobilfunkanbieter Ihnen bislang nicht abgerechnete Buchungen der letzten Tage noch in Rechnung stellen bzw. von Ihrem Guthaben abziehen wird.
Nach unserer Erfahrung wird das in der Regel letztmalig mit Ihrer nächsten Rechnung oder Guthabenaufladung erfolgen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Ihr Support Team


----------



## dvill (10 April 2015)

Die Neuzeit macht doch einige Geschäfte menschlicher.

Wenn früher ein Taschendieb zugriff, hatte man einen Verlust und wusste nicht, wer das schöne Geld jetzt hat, und ob er sich freut oder nicht.

Das weiß man heute auch nicht, aber der Antwortautomat meldet sich noch mit "freundlichen Grüßen", wenn man selbst verarscht wird.


----------



## dvill (11 April 2015)

Der "Liebe Grüße"-Schleim lullt nicht alle Geschröpfte ein:

http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/73897-abo-abzocke-durch-mining-trading-dimoco.html#post400044


> Liebe Grüße
> Dein DIMOCO-Service-Team


http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/73897-abo-abzocke-durch-mining-trading-dimoco.html#post400253


> Und da auch bei mir kein Vertrag zustande kam werde ich mir mein Geld zurückholen.
> 
> Mit nicht ganz so freundlichen Grüßen


6.99 Euro sind für einmal freundlich grüßen eindeutig zu viel.


----------



## dvill (11 April 2015)

http://www.bafin.de/SharedDocs/Veroeffentlichungen/DE/Merkblatt/mb_111222_zag.html


> e) Digitalisiertes Zahlungsgeschäft (§ 1 Abs. 2 Nr. 5 ZAG)
> 
> Gemäß § 1 Abs. 2 Nr. 5 ZAG stellt die Ausführung von Zahlungsvorgängen, bei denen die Zustimmung des Zahlers zur Ausführung eines Zahlungsvorgangs über ein Telekommunikations-, Digital-, oder IT-Gerät übermittelt wird und die Zahlung an den Betreiber des Telekommunikations- oder IT-Systems oder IT-Netzes erfolgt, sofern der Betreiber ausschließlich als zwischengeschaltete Stelle zwischen dem Zahlungsdienstnutzer und dem Lieferanten der Waren oder Dienstleistungen tätig ist (digitalisiertes Zahlungsgeschäft), einen Zahlungsdienst dar.





> Hierzu die amtliche Begründung des Regierungsentwurfs (BT-Drucks. 16/11613, S. 34 f.):





> „[…] Zahlungen, die mit der Telefonrechnung eingezogen oder gegen die Belastung eines entsprechenden Fernmeldeguthabens bei einer Telekommunikationsgesellschaft vollzogen werden, sind unter § 1 Abs. 2 Nr. 5 als Zahlungsdienste einzustufen, die nach diesem Gesetz erlaubnispflichtig sind, wenn sie nicht von Kreditinstituten mit einer Erlaubnis für das Einlagen- und das Kreditgeschäft, E-Geld-Instituten oder einer Institution im Sinne der Nummer 3 oder 4 des § 1 Abs. 1 erbracht werden. Das betrifft z. B. die Abrechnung von Fahrscheinen des öffentlichen Personennahverkehrs in verschiedenen Regionen, die über das Telekommunikationsunternehmen des Fahrgastes, insbesondere auch gegen die Belastung von Mobiltelefonguthaben bewerkstelligt werden können. Die Vorschrift setzt die entsprechende Vorgabe aus Nummer 7 des Anhangs der Zahlungsdiensterichtlinie um.“


----------



## dvill (12 April 2015)

Diese absurde Konstruktion aus selbsternannten Zahlungsdienstleistern ohne Bafin-Zulassung und dubiosen Briefkastenexistenzen in Rumänien, England oder Zypern, die zusammen mit angeblich seriösen Telefongesellschaften mit mindestens 30%-Anteil am gemeinsamen Geschäft die Telefonrechnungen deutscher Verbraucher belastet, ohne dass diese überhaupt bemerken, wie das alles geschieht, ist schon schwer zu ertragen.

Das Versteckspiel der Briefkastenexistenzen hinter Mailadressen und Hotline-Nummern benachteiligt deutsche Verbraucher in offensichtlich rechtswidriger Weise. Der Verbraucher darf per Gesetz Einwände vorbringen.

Wie bekommt ein Prepaid-Kunde sein Geld zurück? So jedenfalls niemals:

https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Andere-Vodafone-Services/Abo-CloudCover/m-p/816347#M20453


> http://www.cloudcovermobile.com/terms-and-conditions.html
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Für Rechnungskunden hilft nur dies:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## ad15 (14 April 2015)

Gestern hats mich erwischt.

Beitrag auf Facebook geklickt, der verlinkte dann auf eine völlige andere Seite als im Beitrag angegeben. Verlinkte Seite sofort geschlossen ohne etwas anzuklicken. Dennoch kam nach wenigen MInutenvon Vodafone  die SMS dass für ein Cloudcover Abo 6,99 in Rechnung gestellt werden


----------



## BenTigger (14 April 2015)

Und schon Drittanbietersperre bei deinem Provider beantragt?


----------



## kkkkkk (17 April 2015)

Bei mir hat sich auf dem Smartphone eine Werbeanzeige geöffnet, welche ich sofort geschlossen habe. Jetzt habe ich ein Abo mit 6,99€ pro Woche. Drittanbieter habe ich jetzt bei Vodafone sperren lassen. Außerdem habe ich das Abo bei de.mobile-info.cc gekündigt und mein Geld zurück verlangt. Deren Antwort:



> Herzlichen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> 
> Wir haben uns so rasch wie möglich mit dem zuständigen Diensteanbieter in
> Verbindung gesetzt und laut Auskunft des Diensteanbieters Intercon Media wurde
> ...



Ein Überprüfungsprotokoll war nicht angehängt.

An wen sollte ich mich jetzt wenden? mobile-info.cc, Intercon Media oder Vodafone?


----------



## Reducal (17 April 2015)

Na an den Absender, der soll das in Aussicht gestellte Protokoll beibringen. Außerdem könnte/sollte man durchaus die Ausführungen bezweifeln. Der erklärte Prozess für das Einbuchen mag in der Theorie derartig funktionieren, wenn da nicht die Praxis wäre.



kkkkkk schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich auf dem Smartphone eine Werbeanzeige geöffnet, welche ich sofort geschlossen habe. Jetzt habe ich ein Abo mit 6,99€ pro Woche.


Was, wenn der "Schließen"-Button das Abo ausgelöst hat? Was, wenn allein die Webeanzeige mit einem Script verbunden war, dass bereits durch Berührung des Display zu der Buchung geführt hatte?

Mobile Strolche, die derartige Technologien einsetzen, soll es geben.


----------



## kkkkkk (17 April 2015)

Okay, das habe ich dann mal gemacht.

Ich habe das Browserfenster direkt geschlossen, nicht über einen Link in der Webseite oder so. Es muss also irgendein Script sein, dass ohne jegliche Interaktion ein Abo abschließt


----------



## dvill (18 April 2015)

kkkkkk schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich das Abo bei de.mobile-info.cc gekündigt und mein Geld zurück verlangt. Deren Antwort:
> 
> 
> > • Schritt 2: Nach Auswahl des gewünschten Produktes wurde der/die Nutzer/in
> ...


Das ist schon eine Spitzenleistung des geistigen Schwachsinns.

Das Tragen einer Hose mit Taschen ist Voraussetzungen, dass der Taschendieb die Geldbörse greifen kann. Ohne Tragen der Geldbörse in der Hosentasche ist dieser Schritt nicht möglich.

Allerdings ist das Tragen der Geldbörse in der Hosentasche keine Einwilligung gegenüber Taschendieben, dort zuzugreifen.

Die Technik des Zugriffs auf die Mobilfunkrechnung ist von den Mitverdienern so programmiert worden, dass die Erfüllung gesetzlicher Anforderungen bezüglich der Preisinformationen und Aufklärung über Verbraucherrechte nicht eine notwendige Vorgeschichte ist.

Wir haben hier im Forum viele Beispiele aus der Dialerei, dass eben Klickereignisse auch programmgesteuert erfolgen können. Hierzu benötigt man nur wenige Zeilen Javascript, die im Quelltext von Webseiten durch Verschlüsselung so versteckt werden können, dass niemand nachvollziehen kann, wie es geschieht.

Die Erfahrungen aus der Dialerei besagen, dass alle Tricks, die möglich sind, in der Praxis auch angewendet werden.

Das sagt auch ein Insider der Mobilfunkabrechnungen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/dimoco-abo.36269/page-6#post-369173


> Frage: "sind wir an der Regulierung selbst schuld, weil's einige übertrieben haben?"
> "Ja, übertrieben, ich sag mal so, da es die Möglichkeiten gegeben hat, hat man das halt ausgenutzt"


Der Insider ist hier dabei:

http://www.orsr.sk/vypis.asp?ID=156364&SID=2&P=1

Die anderen Namen gehören zu Dimoco.

Betroffene können nur mit diesen Hinweisen ihr schönes Geld behalten:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## dvill (18 April 2015)

Die Aboüberfälle überfordern letztlich viele Betroffene:

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/1232111-bitte-helft-mir-


> Ich habe eben ein e SMS bekommen von de r Nummer 123111. Ich kann di e SMS nicht zuordnen und ich soll 6,99 € für etwas bezahlen, was ich niemals genutzt habe. Ich habe meine Nummer defintiv nirgends angegeben und auch kein Abo abgeschlossen. Die SMS : E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 6.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von CloudCover GmbH berechnet.


Auf der Seite werden gute Fragen gestellt, aber grottige Antworten gegeben. Besser wäre eine Seite guteantwort.net.

Die Infos von E-Plus helfen nicht weiter, und ich unterstelle, dass das mit Gewinnoptimierung zum Nachteil der eigenen Kunden zu tun hat.

Eine Cloudcover GmbH gibt es nicht. Die Drahtzieher verbergen sich hinter rumänischen Briefkastenexistenzen. Wohin soll der Kunde sich wenden?

Die "Support"-Adressen vernebeln, beraten falsch und nehmen Anfechtungen wegen untergeschobener Verträge nicht an. Eine Riesensauerei.


----------



## dvill (18 April 2015)

Hier ist noch ein Einschlag von gestern:

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/wo-kann-ich-ein-handy-abo-kuendigen


> Vor ca. 20 Minuten habe ich einen SMS bekommen das ich bei der Firma Cloudcover SRL ein ABo über 6,99 von meinem Anbieter (vodafone) abgeschlossen habe.





jupp11 schrieb:


> Kein Aprilscherz: seit dem 7 März mittlerweile 76.820  d.h weiter über 1000 Aufrufe pro Tag


Das war am 1.4., heute sind es aktuell 110.061. Nach 17 Tagen kommen rund 33.000 Aufrufe hinzu, das sind im Mittel fast 2.000 pro Tag. Dieses Thema gehört seit vielen Wochen zu den aktivsten in der gesamten Forengeschichte.

Das basiert nicht auf Zufall. Es betrifft konkret nur wenige Mobilfunkunternehmen (Vodafone, E-Plus, BASE, Blau.de, Alditalk usw.).


----------



## Gast 21 April (21 April 2015)

Da ich hier noch nicht viel von ViperTown SRL gelesen habe, meine Info sms die ich heute 20. April 2015 (nicht der unten angegebene 18. April) auf meinem PC (Aldi Talk) von E-Plus bekommen habe.

Nummer: 1232111 Date: 18/04/2015,23:35:31, GMT+2 

E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 6.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Diensttttes von ViperTown SRL  berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte aaaan den Anbieter....

Wie bei allen anderen Schreibern, weiß ich nichts von einem abgeschlossenen Abo! Sobald eine Werbung eingeblendet wird, klicke ich diese weg, ohne sie zu öffnen.

Wie auch immer, die 6,99 werden wohl als Prepaid Kunde weg sein. Aber für weitere Probleme zu unterbinden, danke ich für die vielen hilfreichen Infos!

P.S. Sehr bedenkenswert wie viel Knete die jeden Tag einsacken!


----------



## dvill (21 April 2015)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ining-trading-dimoco.47431/page-5#post-383226


> 1) ViperTown SRL
> 
> http://www.vipertownmobile.com/imprint.html
> 
> ...


Cloudcover, ViperTown, Pembroke, RapidGo und Nidononline gehören zur gleichen Gruppe von Hütchenspielern. Namen sind Schall und Rauch. Bei diesem Geschäft muss man viele Namen im Spiel haben. Wenn es auffällt, macht ein anderer Name weiter. So blöd ist das.

Die Betroffenen erdulden den Griff in die Geldbörse ohne Reaktion. Das macht das Problem zur Dauermasche.

Die Beiträge hier zeigen, wer heftig bei seinem Mobilfunkunternehmen vorspricht, wird prompt bedient und erhält sein Geld zurück, siehe

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/dimoco-abo.36269/page-15#post-383395

Die Mobilfunker haben Foren, in denen sie freundlich tun. Dort muss deutlich auf das Problem hingewiesen werden. Nur das kann die Mitverdienermentalität beeindrucken.


----------



## dvill (21 April 2015)

Die Schlangengrube hat auch schon eine ansehnliche Bilanz:

https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Andere-Vodafone-Services/Viper-Town-Abo/td-p/815862


> gestern hat es mich erwischt, bin in die Abo-Falle getappt.
> Naja es kam eine SMS wodrin stand "ViperTown bucht Ihnen 6,99 ab". Schau ich in der Drittanbieter Liste nach, find ich ViperTown nicht.


http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/abo-kuendigen-vipertown


> Ich habe heute aus dem nichts eine SMS bekommen, dass ich ab jetzt für ein Abo (vipertown-abo) 6.99€ pro Woche zahlen muss... Und einmal haben sie es schon abgebucht! (Vertrag bei Vodafone) Ich habe mich nirgends angemeldet oder sonstiges!


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 April 2015)

"Erbarmen, die deutschen Muränen kommen...... " (bzw. sind schon da). Oder etwa "die muränischen Deutschen"??? Das ist wirklich heftig, was da abgeht. Zum Glück habe ich bei allen Mobilfunkverträgen meiner Familie als allererstes die Drittanbietersperre eingerichtet. Da diese Drecksganoven ihr "Geschäft" wohl noch weiter "ausweiten", ist das allen Mobilfunkkunden dringlichst zu empfehlen. Probleme gabs dabei nur mit Fonic, aber auch da richtete man die Drittanbietersperre ein, wenn auch zeitverzögert. Bei Simply und Congstar gings sofort.

Mit eplus und Basic hatten wir noch nie etwas am Hut, ebensowenig mit Vodafone.

Ohnehin verstehe ich nicht, dass man seitens der Mobilfunkunternehmen bzw. Provider nicht gleich bei Vertragsabschluss eine Drittanbietersperre vorsieht und nur auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch des Kunden (Button im Vertrag) darauf verzichtet. Aber Pecunia non olet - so lange diese Typen mitverdienen, dulden sie diesen dreisten Taschendiebstahl!


----------



## bernhard (21 April 2015)

Die Rumänen lassen bzw. ließen in Bremen einige Domains verwalten:

http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/73526-...ruende-und-technische-details.html#post397654

Das ist natürlich reiner Zufall. Ebenso wie dies:

http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/43444-...-besonders-gegen-carmunity-32.html#post349749


----------



## bernhard (21 April 2015)

Für niederländische Kunden gibt es am Airport Center in Bremen eine Kontaktadresse:

https://www.google.com/search?q="Airport+Center+Bremen+Flughafgenallee"&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

Der Zufall ist immer ein Schelm.


----------



## dvill (21 April 2015)

Das virtuelle Büro bei Regus in der Airport Business Lounge Bremen

http://www.regus.de/locations/business-lounge/bremen-airport

hat eine lange Tradition

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...chrichten-ueber-wap.20107/page-10#post-347671

Die WAP-Überfälle gibt es schon seit mehr als 10 Jahren.

Betroffene können nur mit diesen Hinweisen ihr schönes Geld behalten:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## dvill (30 April 2015)

Es ist ja irre, wie sich das Kaufverhalten von Handynutzern wandelt.

Dieses Thema startet am 1.12.2014. Dann gab es über viele Wochen tägliche Abrufe in der Höhe von 2000. In den letzten Tagen kehrt völlige Ruhe ein.

Wird denn nicht mehr gekauft?

Wer steuert den Verkauf, der Kunde oder der Anbieter?

Wenn eine bewusste Entscheidung des Kunden zum Abschluss führt, müsste er sein Verhalten geändert haben.

Wenn der Anbieter Einfluss auf die Abschlüsse hat, kann man auf dieser Seite Änderungen vermuten. Warum sollte es diese tollen Angebote nicht mehr geben, wenn die Geschäfte so gut laufen?

Man kann es nicht verstehen.


----------



## Neu (30 April 2015)

habe heute die selbe SMS bekommen.
Sofort bei Aldi Talk eine Drittanbieter sperre einrichten lassen.
Auf Nachfragen direkt an Aldi Talk haben diese mir 5€ wieder gut machung Überwiesen.


----------



## bernhard (30 April 2015)

Wie geht das denn?

Wenn sie überzeugt sind, dass die Forderung rechtmäßig ist, ist eine Teilrückzahlung Unsinn.

Wenn sie begründete Zweifel an der Rechtmäßigkeit haben, müssen sie den gesamtem Betrag zurückzahlen, und zwar für ALLE Betroffenen.

Wie kommt man da auf 5 Euro?


----------



## dvill (1 Mai 2015)

https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Andere-Vodafone-Services/Abo-CloudCover/td-p/814941/page/2


> Was mich bei der ganzen Sache aber trotzdem nachdenklich macht, ist die Tatsache, dass die "Mobiles Bezahlen"-Option bei mir aktiv war. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass ich seitens Vodafone auf diesen Sachverhalt aufmerksam gemacht worden bin. Kundenfreundlicher wäre es doch, wenn diese Option deaktiv wäre und nur auf expliziten Kundenwunsch, nach vorheriger Beratung, aktiviert wird, oder?


Das trifft es ganz gut.

Die mit Schönsprech verharmloste Option "Mobiles Bezahlen" taugt nicht zu diesem Zweck, weil die Gebührenanteile zu hoch sind. Zum Bezahlen einer werthaltigen Sache kann der erste Mitverdiener nicht schon 30% der Zahlsumme für sich behalten.

Um sich teuren Tand zu beschaffen, würde kaum jemand die Option freischalten. Die Ahnungslosigkeit der Mobilfunkkunden über die Risiken, dass Dritten der direkte Zugriff auf das Telefonguthaben bzw. die Rechnung gewährt wird, ist wohl ein wesentlicher Umsatztreiber für die Mitverdiener.


----------



## Abgezockte84 (5 Mai 2015)

Ich bitte auch um Hilfe, ich hab auf meiner aktuellen Rechnung von Mibilecom auch ein Abodienst von 37.95 Euro von einer Firma 

ViperTown SRL
12 Drumul Timonierului street, bl. 113D, entr. 1, flr. 2, apt. 24
RO-061177 Bucharest, Sector 6
Romania
[email protected]
Hotline: 0800 0000 715

Was kann ich tun? wie kann ich das abbestelle, ich weiß nicht was das sein soll. Bitte helft mir.


----------



## bernhard (6 Mai 2015)

Man kann sich nur selbst helfen:


bernhard schrieb:


> http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug
> 
> http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich
> 
> http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 Mai 2015)

Abgezockte84 schrieb:


> Was kann ich tun?


Umgehend den Provider Mobilcom anrufen und die sofortige Einrichtung einer Drittanbietersperre fordern, und zwar mit Nachdruck!

Auf alles andere hat mein Vorposter Bernhard bereits hingewiesen.

Die Drittanbietersperre ist meines Erachtens der wichtigste Vertragsbestandteil eines Mobilfunkvertrages bzw. eines PrePaid-Vertrages, um die ausufernden Taschendiebstähle muränischer und anderer Drecksbanden zu verhindern.


----------



## spacewalker78 (7 Mai 2015)

Hallo,

also ich habe einen BASE-Vertrag und auch ich habe gestern so eine SMS bekommen in der steht, das E-Plus mir 6,99 berechnet für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Pembroke SRL. Ich habe diesen Premium-Dienst natürlich nie beauftragt. Kurz bevor ich diese SMS bekam, habe ich ein POP-UP Fenster weggeklickt, womit ich wohl in die Falle getappt bin. Nach einer kurzen Suche hier im Forum, habe ich als erstes eine Drittanbietersperre für meinen Vertrag bei meinem Anbieter beantragt, damit mir soetwas nicht nochmal passiert. Als nächstes habe ich per Mail an Pembroke SRL um sofortige Kündigung des Premium-Dienstes/Abos gebeten. Ich habe dazu  "[email protected]" als Adresse genutzt. Leider habe ich bisher noch keine Antwort bekommen. Weiß jemand von euch, ob auch für Pembroke SRL "http://www.mobile-info.cc/" zuständig ist und ich mich daher besser an die wenden sollte? Mobilcom-Debitel listet ja in ihrer PDF-Liste die hier ja auch erwähnt ist als Email-Kontakt für Pembroke SRL "[email protected]". Gibt es hier im Forum Leute die Erfahrungen haben mit dem Kündigen eines Abos von Pembroke? Ich währe für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## romyaleithe (9 Mai 2015)

Hallo. Warum werden mir 6,99 abgezogen und das jede Woche.  Ich habe kein Abo genommen, wenn ich das Geld nicht wieder bekomme, werde ich meinen Anwalt einschalten. Aleithe


----------



## dvill (9 Mai 2015)

Pembroke gehört zum Bremen-Rumänien-Abziehergeflecht:


dvill schrieb:


> 2) Pembroke SRL
> 
> http://www.pbrokemobile.com/imprint.html
> 
> ...


Hilfe gibt es nur mit:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## spacewalker78 (9 Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe inzwischen mein Abo bei Pembroke kündigen können. Ich habe es so gemacht, wie es snither auf Seite 2 dieses Threads beschrieben hat. Eine Email an Pembroke zu schicken hat nichts geholfen. Also an alle Betroffenen, ihr könnt es euch sparen diese Anbieter direkt zu kontaktieren. Dieses "Bremen-Rumänien-Abziehergeflecht", wie es dvill so schön formuliert hat, hat nur das Interesse euch abzuzocken. Die einzige Seite die euch hilft ist http://www.mobile-info.cc/ . Diese Seite verwaltet wohl für all diese Abzockerfirmen die Abos. Ihr gebt einfach auf der Seite eure Handynummer und den Sicherheitscode ein, der da erscheint und ihr bekommt sofort eine SMS mit einem PIN mit dem ihr euch einloggen könnt und dann könnt ihr das Abo dort sofort kündigen. Danach bekommt ihr auch noch eine Bestätigung per SMS. Ganz wichtig ist, das ihr mindestens einen Tag wartet, bevor ihr auf http://www.mobile-info.cc/ versucht euer Abo zu kündigen, denn als ich noch direkt an dem Tag als ich diese SMS bekamm auf der Seite war, war meine Handynummer da noch unbekannt. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das das ein bißchen dauert, bis die eure Daten dort haben, nach dem ihr in die Abzockfalle geraten seit. 
Wenn ihr dann noch von eurem Mobilfunkanbieter eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten läßt, werdet ihr in Zukunft mit so einer Abzocke kein Problem mehr haben.


----------



## dvill (10 Mai 2015)

Der vorstehende Tipp sieht nach einer Lösung des Problems aus, ist aber nicht wirklich empfehlenswert.

Ein Telefonkunde hat einen Vertrag mit seinem Telefonanbieter und - eventuell - mit einem Drittanbieter. Weitere Zwischenschichten sind für den Telefonkunden nicht sichtbar und relevant. Dort werden erfahrungsgemäß nicht die Interessen des Telefonkunden vertreten.

Wer steckt hinter mobileinfo.cc?

http://whois.domaintools.com/mobileinfo.cc


> Domain Name: MOBILEINFO.CC
> Registry Domain ID: 87493485_DOMAIN_CC-VRSN
> Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.wildwestdomains.com
> Registrar URL: http://www.wildwestdomains.com
> ...


Das ist eine Wild-West-Domain, zu der man den wirklichen Eigentümer nicht erfährt. Solche Seiten sind für Verbraucher nicht vertrauenswürdig.

Das hier bezieht sich auf Dialer-Überfälle vor einigen Jahren:

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2005/1...ichtshof-starkt-verbraucherrechte-weiter-2898


> Zwischen dem Internetsurfer und dem Verbindungsnetzbetreiber gebe es kein Vertragsverhältnis, meinten die Richter. Denn ein normaler Verbraucher könne und müsse bei 0190- oder 0900-Einwahlen nicht damit rechnen, dass noch irgendein Unternehmen „zwischengeschaltet“ ist. Die Konsequenz: Ohne Vertrag kein Zahlungsanspruch. Und damit könne der Betroffene auch sein Geld zurückfordern.



Die WAP-Überfälle heute funktionieren ähnlich. Geld fordern anonym registrierte Briefkastenfirmen in Rumänien, Zypern o.ä.. Das benachteiligt deutsche Verbraucher unzumutbar.

Echte Hilfe gibt es nur mit:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html

Wichtig ist, dass alle Betroffene bei dem eigenen Telefonanbieter massive Beschwerden vorbringen. Nur das kann die Mitverdienermentalität zur Lösung des Problems in grundsätzlicher Weise bewegen.


----------



## jupp11 (10 Mai 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> Heute ( Anm. = 2. April) sind es dann rund 79.600, gegenüber gestern rund 2.800 Zugriffe mehr.


Heute am 10.Mai  sind es fast 164.000, d. in ca 5 Wochen hat sich die Zugriffzahl verdoppelt. Durchschnittlich sind das weiter weit über 2000 Aufrufe pro /Tag.
An der Massenkleinabzockfront scheint sich kaum etwas geändert zu haben.
(Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.....)


----------



## telekomkunde (10 Mai 2015)

abgezockt werden auch telekomkunden. Ich habe jetzt auch so eine sms über ein angebliches abo zu 6.99 für creambang.com bekommen.


----------



## kkkkkk (10 Mai 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> Das ist schon eine Spitzenleistung des geistigen Schwachsinns.
> 
> Das Tragen einer Hose mit Taschen ist Voraussetzungen, dass der Taschendieb die Geldbörse greifen kann. Ohne Tragen der Geldbörse in der Hosentasche ist dieser Schritt nicht möglich.
> 
> ...



Die Beleidigung am Anfang deines Posts habe ich jetzt einfach mal überlesen. Schließlich wusste ich nicht, dass man ohne sein Zutun ein Abo aufgedrückt bekommen kann. Und als ich dann hier recherchiert habe, habe ich auch sofort reagiert.

Ich habe jetzt jedenfalls einen Musterbrief an Vodafone per Email geschickt. Die haben ein paar Stunden später angerufen und mir dann zugesichert, dass sie mir in der nächsten Rechnung die 6,99€ erstatten. Das hätte ich nicht erwartet und ich bin sehr froh, dass es so einfach ging.


----------



## dvill (10 Mai 2015)

Das mit der Beleidigung verstehe ich nicht. Ich beziehe mich ausschließlich auf die Rückäußerung des Abziehergeflechtes. Die wissen selbst, dass die Antwort Unsinn ist. Sonst müssten sich die Drahtzieher nicht hinter nicht nachvollziehbaren Briefkastenexistenzen verstecken.

Interessant ist, dass Vodafone offensichtlich auch genau weiß, was gespielt wird. Wenn ein Kunde deutlich reklamiert, wird mit der nächsten Rechnung rückerstattet. Das einzig Richtige.

Das wurde schon mehrfach dokumentiert, auch hier im Forum.


----------



## kkkkkk (10 Mai 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> Das mit der Beleidigung verstehe ich nicht. Ich beziehe mich ausschließlich auf die Rückäußerung des Abziehergeflechtes. Die wissen selbst, dass die Antwort Unsinn ist. Sonst müssten sich die Drahtzieher nicht hinter nicht nachvollziehbaren Briefkastenexistenzen verstecken.
> 
> Interessant ist, dass Vodafone offensichtlich auch genau weiß, was gespielt wird. Wenn ein Kunde deutlich reklamiert, wird mit der nächsten Rechnung rückerstattet. Das einzig Richtige.
> 
> Das wurde schon mehrfach dokumentiert, auch hier im Forum.


Okay, dann habe ich deine Aussage falsch verstanden. Ich dachte, du beziehst das auf mich. Tut mir leid


----------



## bernhard (11 Mai 2015)

In anderen Foren scheppert der Beitragszähler auch ganz gut:

http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/news/207523-ba-bound-llc-abo-zockt-tausende-mobilfunkkunen-ab/


> Nachdem es um die Abo-Abzocke von Nidononline ruhig geworden ist, ist ein anderer Abo-Anbieter mit dem Namen “BA Bound LLC” auf der Bildfläche erschienen. In unserem und anderen Foren häufen sich seit dem 1. April 2015 die Beschwerden über ungewollte Abos.





> In Deutschland gilt seit August 2012 ein Gesetz gegen Kostenfallen im Internet, welches besagt, dass ein Abo/Vertrag nur durch anklicken eines Buttons mit dem Text “zahlungspflichtig bestellen” oder einer ähnlichen Formulierung zustande kommt. Wie bei dem Abo-Anbieter Nidononline wird BA Bound LLC über den Payment-Dienstleister www.mobile-info.cc (DIMOCO Europe GmbH) realisiert – nur ein Zufall?


----------



## bernhard (11 Mai 2015)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Heute am 10.Mai  sind es fast 164.000


Aktuell sind es 167.024. Das sind schlappe 3000 mehr als gestern.

Die Abzieh-Masche boomt zunehmend.

Betroffenen kann man nur dieses zum Lesen geben:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html

Erfahrungsgemäß helfen massive Beschwerden beim Mobilfunkanbieter, der bei dieser dreisten Masche mindestens 30% mitverdient.


----------



## danny786 (12 Mai 2015)

Weiß einer von euch wie man den Premier Dienst für 6.99 wieder gekündigt bekommt


----------



## BenTigger (12 Mai 2015)

Ja Danny, du musst nur lesen was über der deinen Nachricht steht.

Fang am besten hier an : http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...premium-dienstes-mining-trading-dimoco.47431/

Da stehen in den folgenden Beiträgen jede menge Lösungen.
Such die aus, die dir am besten passt und wenn dann spezielle Fragen über bleiben, kannst du die hier stellen.

Nur deine allgemeine Frage ist bereits mehrfach beantwortet worden.
Selbst ist daher die Frau / der Mann....


----------



## bernhard (12 Mai 2015)

bernhard schrieb:


> Aktuell sind es 167.024. Das sind schlappe 3000 mehr als gestern.


Jetzt sind es 170.142, also ist wieder ein 3000-Tag gewesen. Unglaublich, dass die Mitverdiener so gierig, aber untätig zusehen.

Betroffenen kann man nur dieses zum Lesen geben:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## dvill (12 Mai 2015)

Das passt ja genau:

https://www.google.com/search?q="DIMOCO+zeigt+Trends+am+deutschen+Carrier+Billing+Markt"

Was ist der Trend hier im Forum?

3000 Aufrufe am Tag für Beiträge, in denen unerwartete Abzüge vom Telefonkonto beklagt werden.

Wer gehört zu den Abziehern?


telekomkunde schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch so eine sms über ein angebliches abo zu 6.99 für creambang.com bekommen.


U.a. die hier: http://whois.domaintools.com/creambang.com

Die Seiten liegen in Bratislava bei der First Mobile Affiliate s.r.o..

Wer sind nun wieder die?

http://www.orsr.sk/vypis.asp?ID=156364&SID=2&P=1

Die Trendsetter aus Tirol sind vorne dabei.


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 Mai 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> Wer sind nun wieder die?
> 
> http://www.orsr.sk/vypis.asp?ID=156364&SID=2&P=1
> 
> Die Trendsetter aus Tirol sind vorne dabei.



Und diese Trendsetter sind auch in anderen Geschäftsführungen. Da passt alles wie gek*****!


----------



## bernhard (13 Mai 2015)

Aktueller Zählerstand: 173.224

Also wieder mehr als 3000 Treffer.


----------



## dvill (13 Mai 2015)

http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/74015-ba-bound-llc-kuendigen-5.html#post401924


> ich bin Kunde bei eplus, surfte im Internet und wollte eine Erotikwerbung bzw -anzeige schließen. Wahrscheinlich war das der Auslöser der Abo-Falle.
> 
> Ich bekam dann eine sms von BA Bound (Nr. 60660) "Vielen Dank für die Anmeldung bei BA Bound zu 6.99 Euro pro Woche im Abonnement. Mehr Infos unter 0800 0000 557 http://de.mobile-info.cc/"


Wie kann E-Plus seit Wochen an diesem Trauerspiel mitverdienen wollen?

Es ist nicht zu fassen.

Mir fällt auf, dass von der neuesten Briefkastenfirma BA Bound LLC eigentlich nichts im Netz zu finden ist. Es müsste doch Contentseiten geben, die ein Impressum und die Geschäftsbedingungen einschließlich Widerrufsbelehrung enthalten.

Google findet nichts.


----------



## jupp11 (14 Mai 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> Mir fällt auf, dass von der neuesten Briefkastenfirma BA Bound LLC eigentlich nichts im Netz zu finden ist. Es müsste doch Contentseiten geben, die ein Impressum und die Geschäftsbedingungen einschließlich Widerrufsbelehrung enthalten.
> 
> Google findet nichts.


Über den Laden selber, der vermutlich nur aus einer virtuellen Briefkastenadresse besteht, nichts.

Interessant dieser Artikel und insbesondere dieser Absatz, der meine  Vermutung, warum das Geschäft Massenminiabofallenabzocke  blüht wächst und gedeiht, bestätigt.

http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/news/207523-ba-bound-llc-abo-zockt-tausende-mobilfunkkunden-ab/


> Kunden fördern indirekt Abo-Zocke
> Am Dilemma der zunehmenden unberechtigten Abo-Abzocke sind Mobilfunkkunden nicht ganz schuldlos. Laut den Beiträgen in unserem und anderen Foren nimmt die überwältigende Mehrheit die unrechtmäßigen Abo-Kosten (evtl. aus Scham wegen Schmuddelseiten) einfach hin. Der Großteil der Kunden gibt sich schon damit zufrieden, eine Lösung für die Beendigung des aktiven Abos zu finden, welche oftmals aus einer Drittanbietersperre besteht. Der Mobilfunkanbieter wird wegen den unberechtigten Kosten aus Bequemlichkeit nur sehr selten kontaktiert.


----------



## dvill (14 Mai 2015)

Das hier kann helfen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/saftige-strafen-in-den-usa.48423/#post-384015


> An den Bundesminister der Justiz und für Verbraucherschutz
> 
> [... Text wie oben ...]


Hier geht es zur Poststelle:

http://www.bmjv.de/DE/Service/Impressum/impressum_node.html

Wenn jeder der Abgezogenen dort den verlinkten Text per Mail einsendet, hat wenigstens die Poststelle etwas zu tun. Im Idealfall fängt dann das Nachdenken an.

Sonst hilft nur:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## Dennk (15 Mai 2015)

Kann man sich nicht auch Gerichtlich wehren


----------



## BenTigger (15 Mai 2015)

Ja du kannst für 6.95 Euro auch eine negative Feststellungsklage einreichen.....


----------



## dvill (15 Mai 2015)

http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/74015-ba-bound-llc-kuendigen-6.html#post401947


> Ein Großteil der Abos wurde wieder ILLEGAL ohne rechtlicher Grundlage in Rechnung gestellt, dies haben wir auch inzwischen von einem Anbieter bestätigt bekommen.


Und was macht die Anbieter sonst?

Einfach mit den anderen Briefkastenfirmen weiter.

Es hilft nur:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## bernhard (15 Mai 2015)

bernhard schrieb:


> Aktueller Zählerstand: 173.224
> 
> Also wieder mehr als 3000 Treffer.


Blick auf den Zählerstand: 179.108

Das waren 2 Tage mit 3000 Treffern pro Tag.

Die Sauerei läuft auf hohem Niveau. Die Telefonanbieter wissen Bescheid, schweigen und stecken das anteilige Geld ein.


----------



## dvill (15 Mai 2015)

Klasse:

http://www.tlz.de/blogs/auf-sendung/-/blogs/smartphone-abo-abzocke-mit-einem-klick


> UPDATE am 10. Juli 2013: Es geschehen noch erfreuliche Verbraucherwunder, denn gerade hat sich E-Plus telefonisch und angenehm freundlich gemeldet. Demnach sind die Abzockprobleme bekannt und ich bekäme mein Geld erstattet.


Das war vor 2 Jahren.

Was ist seit dem passiert?

Die Abziehbanden gründen Briefkastenfirmen in aller Welt und werden ungehindert auf die Kunden losgelassen. Es hilft nur:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## hahi (18 Mai 2015)

Bin ALDI-Stick-Nutzer der Internate-Faltrate XL und habe eine nicht nachvollziehbare Abbuchung von 2 x 6,99 € durch ViperTown SRL. Angeblich durch SMS bestätigt, kann aber nicht sein, da Stick ausschließlich für`s  Internet nutzbar ist und kein entsprechend nutzbares Handy existiert. Eine wenig erfreuliche Kontaktaufnahme mit *ViperTown* brachte keine Klärung!
Habe inzwischen eine Drittanbietersperre veranlasst!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Mai 2015)

Aldi wäre der richtige Ansprechpartner - Wie reagieren die denn?


----------



## Deafsecurity (18 Mai 2015)

Hallo leute

ich hatte auch seit längerem Zeitraum auch probleme mit dem ABo von BA Bound LCC und habe heute das Abo gekündigt und bestätigen lassen und mein Anbieter erstattet die mir 6,99 € zurück !


----------



## Hippo (18 Mai 2015)

Leute - es wäre erheblich zielführender wenn ihr nicht nur lapidar schreiben würdet "gekündigt, hat geklappt und mein Anbieter erstattet zurück"
Die Hilfesuchenden brauchen da schon etwas genauere Informationen


----------



## dvill (19 Mai 2015)

Es ist alles genau so wie zu den "besten" Zeiten der Dialerei. Die WAP-Abzieherei kann nur noch 10 Jahre dauern ...

http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/news/207523-ba-bound-llc-abo-zockt-tausende-mobilfunkkunden-ab/


> Weiter heißt es in der Stellungnahme: “Vodafone legt großen Wert darauf, Kunden vor betrügerischen Abofallen zu schützen. Wir sorgen bei entsprechenden Hinweisen grundsätzlich dafür, dass die Hintermänner kein Geld aus aufgezwungenen Abos einziehen können. Auch in diesem Fall haben wir den Zahlungsfluss zu dem Anbieter vorsorglich gestoppt.


Allein: Es ändert nichts. Der Vorrat an Briefkastenfirmen weltweit ist groß genug. Wenn ein Name verbrannt ist, zieht ein anderer weiter ab.

Hilfe für Betroffene gibt es nur mit:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## Gast RS (22 Mai 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/74015-ba-bound-llc-kuendigen-5.html#post401924
> 
> Mir fällt auf, dass von der neuesten Briefkastenfirma BA Bound LLC eigentlich nichts im Netz zu finden ist. Es müsste doch Contentseiten geben, die ein Impressum und die Geschäftsbedingungen einschließlich Widerrufsbelehrung enthalten.
> 
> Google findet nichts.



Diese hier vllt (Beverly Hills, California) ?  > http://babound.com/


----------



## Gast RS (22 Mai 2015)

Über diesen Link bekommt man von md ein pdf-Verzeichnis der *Mehrwertdiensteanbieter* mit Anschriften und Tel-Nummern

https://www.mobilcom-debitel.de/downloads/agb/mehrwertdiensteanbieter.pdf


----------



## dvill (22 Mai 2015)

Der Link zu den Minderwertsanbietern ist bekannt. Der Link zu babound.com bringt keine sinnvollen Infos.

Für Dialer- oder WAP-Überfälle gibt es normalerweise die Vorzeigeversion der Angebotspräsentation mit den Verbraucherinformationen und dem Bestellverfahren. Die ist für die Mitverdiener-Überprüfung notwendig.

Die produktiven Zugänge der Verbraucher sehen häufig ganz anders aus.

Es müsste, wie gesagt, die normale Zugangsseite zum Minderwert geben, auf denen AGB und Erläuterungen zum Widerrufsrecht zu finden sind.

Solche findet Google für die anderen Briefkastenfirmierungen. Für BA Bound finde ich jedenfalls nichts.


----------



## dvill (22 Mai 2015)

Zum Klassiker-Trick mit den zwei Versionen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.25358/

Deshalb ist das Unsinn: http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/news/207523-ba-bound-llc-abo-zockt-tausende-mobilfunkkunden-ab/


> Auf Nachfrage bei der Vodafone Pressestelle konnte die Sicherheitsexperten des Mobilfunkanbieters bisher keinen Verstoß beim Bestellvorgang des BA Bound Abos rekonstruieren.


Es gibt immer mindestens eine regelkonforme Zugangsversion. Von dieser kann man nicht ableiten, ob es auch andere gibt.

Bei WAP-Überfällen sind Hilfsmittel der Verschleierung oder Automatisierung leicht möglich und praktisch nicht nachweisbar.

Mit iFrames und verschlüsseltem Javascript kann man auf normalen Webseiten nachhelfen. Bei Apps ist sowieso alles möglich. Wenn eine App per http die Bestellseite aufruft und "bestätigt", wird die Kostenfolge ausgelöst, ohne der der Handynutzer überhaupt etwas gesehen hat.


----------



## dvill (25 Mai 2015)

https://hilfe.o2online.de/thread/61481


> Ich habe das Problem mit Fremdleistungen. der Bergbau-Handel / GSM-ABO-Erotik / Dimoco hatte 6,99 € im Monat belastet.


Der Versuch der Übersetzung geht in die Richtige Richtung. Mining Trading steht schon für Graben und Schürfen. Es geht aber mehr um Fallgruben, in denen Gold zu schürfen ist.

https://hilfe.o2online.de/message/73191#73191


> Hab im Internet gesurft und auf einmal ne SMS bekommen, dass ich ein Abo abgeschlossen hätte.


Surfen ist ein unkalkulierbares Risiko, wenn der Telefonanbieter an zusätzlichem Umsatz mitverdienen will.

Wie sagte so schön ein Insider?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/dimoco-abo.36269/page-6#post-369173


> "ich sag mal so, da es die Möglichkeiten gegeben hat, hat man das halt ausgenutzt"


Möglichkeiten werden ausgenutzt, gnadenlos. Man muss die Möglichkeiten sperren.

Hilfe für Betroffene gibt es derzeit nur mit:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Mai 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> Wenn eine App per http die Bestellseite aufruft und "bestätigt", wird die Kostenfolge ausgelöst, ohne der der Handynutzer überhaupt etwas gesehen hat.


Nach mehr als einem Jahrzehnt Beschäftigung mit diesem Thema, ist es mir neulich auch passiert: Smartphone (mit geöffneter Regenradar-App) wegen Telefonanruf auf Festnetz kurz in die andere Hand genommen, danach wieder drauf geschaut, da sagte es "Der Zahlvorgang konnte aus technischen Gründen nicht durchgeführt werden". Welcher Zahlvorgang? Keine Ahnung. Die Drittanbietersperre hat mich gerettet!


----------



## dvill (25 Mai 2015)

Jeder, der sich ein bisschen mit Internettechniken beschäftigt, weiß, dass es nur sehr schwer möglich ist, Webseiten anzubieten, die nicht einfach von Automaten bedient werden.

Das Problem sammelt sich unter dem Begriff "Captcha" gemäß

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captcha

Auch ein Browser ist nur ein Programm. Das http-Protokoll kann jeder Praktikant programmtechnisch nutzen, und wenn er nur wget verwendet:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wget

Aus dem Aufrufen einfacher Webseiten Kostenfolgen ableiten zu wollen, schafft man nur, wenn man ahnungslos, beratungsresistent und/oder geldgierig ist.

Bei der Dialerei gab es noch Schutzprogramme, gegen WAP-Überfälle gibt es keinen technischen Schutz, sondern nur die Sperre dieser Abziehdienste. Man verzichtet auf nichts. Bei den hohen Gebührenanteilen der gesamten Mitverdienerkette bleibt ohnehin für werthaltige Güter nichts übrig.


----------



## dvill (25 Mai 2015)

Hier wird das Geschäftsmodell der Drittabzieherdienste auf den Punkt gebracht:


Teleton schrieb:


> Exkurs:
> Wie funktioniert der Mißbrauchsschutz der Telefonprovider gegen Betrug durch Drittanbieter (sog. Vertragstaschendiebe)?
> 
> Da hat man sich ein höchst effektives System ausgedacht. Der Drittanbieter muß nämlich ganz dolle versprechen keine Kunden reinzulegen und nur Abos zu melden die ohne zu betuppen zustande gekommen sind, das steht sogar im Vertrag. Damit hat der Telefonanbieter einen wasserdichten Beweis für einen wirksamen Vertrag, weil lügen vertraglich verboten ist.


Und weil die Drittabzieher kein bisschen betuppen wollen, gründen sie anonym Briefkastenfirmen in aller Welt und nutzen auch nur anonym registrierte Domains. Deutsche Verbraucher bekommen nicht einmal die gesetzlich geforderten zustellfähigen Adressen in Deutschland.

Hilfe für Betroffene gibt es derzeit nur mit:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## dvill (26 Mai 2015)

BASE erklärt, wie es sein sollte:

https://de-de.facebook.com/BASE/posts/976073992411905


> Dann wende dich bitte an den Anbieter, der dir die Leistung in Rechnung gestellt hat, und lege dort Widerspruch ein. Damit erhältst du dein Geld zurück und das Abo ist damit auch gekündigt.


Die Wirklichkeit ist leider anders. Die irreführende Beratung ist nicht hilfreich.

Hier sollten die Drittabzieher gelistet sein: http://eplus-gruppe.de/verbraucher-und-jugendschutz/

"BA Bound" ist nicht gelistet, zieht aber ab. Nett.


> ich habe noch keine Antwort auf meine Frage: Verdient Ihr an diesen Drittanbietern mit oder nicht? Erhaltet Ihr Provisionen?


Keine Antwort ist dann auch eine. Allgemein ist von 30% die Rede.


----------



## dvill (27 Mai 2015)

Ein gewisser Wandel bei den Drittabzieherdiensten bahnt sich an.

Früher war die Floskel "Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Partner" gängig:

https://www.google.com/search?q="Bei+Fragen+wenden+Sie+sich+bitte+an+den+Partner"

Offensichtlich wollen die Telefonanbieter heute weniger gerne in die Nähe dieser Briefkastenexistenzen gerückt werden und vermeiden den vielsagenden Begriff "Partner" für den, der abzieht. Sie sollten sowieso besser die Partner ihrer Kunden sein.

Heute wird lapidar auf den "Anbieter" verwiesen:

https://www.google.com/search?q="Bei+Fragen+wenden+Sie+sich+bitte+an+den+Anbieter"

Da findet Google überwiegend Treffer aus den letzten 6 Monaten. Ein Sinneswandel wird sichtbar.


----------



## dvill (4 Juni 2015)

Das Konsumverhalten hat sich geändert. Aktuell hat dieses Thema

216975

Aufrufe. Nach vielen Tagen mit 3000 Aufrufen pro Tag wird es plötzlich ruhig.

Kaufen die Verbraucher nicht mehr?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (5 Juni 2015)

Die müssen einfach die Drittanbietersperre anders verkaufen. So wird die zum Einmal-Artikel...


----------



## jupp11 (5 Juni 2015)

https://www.verbraucherzentrale-sachsen.de/whatsapp-whatsabo


> 05.06.2015
> Whatsapp? Whatsabo!
> Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen: Vorsicht Abofalle via Whatsapp-Nachrichten


Leider werden  nicht  die Drittanbieter  genannt, die die "preiswerte" Abzocke für 4,99€  durchziehen.


> "Wer diesen Link anklickt, findet auf seiner nächsten Telefonrechnung zum Preis von 4,99 Euro pro Woche ein Abo bei einem Drittanbieter", informiert K. H. von der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen.


Immerhin sind die Ratschläge besser als die anderer VZ:


> Verbraucher sollten sowohl bei ihrem Mobilfunkanbieter als auch beim Drittanbieter der Forderung widersprechen und den strittigen Betrag keinesfalls zahlen. Wird die Rechnung im Lastschriftverfahren eingezogen, kann man bei seiner Bank binnen 8 Wochen die Rückbuchung veranlassen und den entsprechend gekürzten Betrag an den Anbieter überweisen. "Wer sich zukünftig vor solchem Ärger schützen will, kann eine so genannte Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen", empfiehlt H.


----------



## dvill (5 Juni 2015)

Das könnte passen:

http://www.mimikama.at/allgemein/angebliche-neue-whatsapp-funktionen-fhren-in-eine-abofalle/

Domains sauber anonym über Panama registriert:

http://whois.domaintools.com/whatsappunlock.net

Schon irre, wen unsere Mobilfunkunternehmen an die Telefonrechnungen ihrer Kunden lassen.


----------



## jupp11 (6 Juni 2015)

http://www.heise.de/security/meldun...p-2680966.html?wt_mc=rss.security.beitrag.rdf


> Das Stichwort dazu heißt Drittanbietersperre. Damit werden freilich auch solche Transaktionen blockiert, die man bequemerweise sehr wohl über die Handyrechnung bezahlen möchte, etwa beim Kauf von Fahrkarten oder dem Ausgleich von Parkgebühren.


Mir kommen die Tränen....


----------



## dvill (7 Juni 2015)

Die Verbraucherzentrale verpasst leider die Chance, das Thema WAP-Überfälle voranzubringen.

Es gibt keine werthaltigen Güter, speziell keine Fahrkarten, die so bezahlt werden. Die hohen Gewinnbeteilungen der Mobilfunkunternehmen an diesem Abziehdienstemodell steht dem im Wege, dauerhaft.

Wer die Drittabzieherdienste dauerhaft sperrt, verzichtet auf nichts Sinnvolles im Leben.


----------



## dvill (12 Juni 2015)

Interessant:

https://www.google.com/search?q="Co...lekom-Kunden+nicht+möglich"&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

Zur Zeit nur im Google-Cache aufrufbar.


> Die Anbieter CloudCover und BA Bound seien bei der Telekom Deutschland ordnungsgemäß angemeldet. Die Angebote beider Anbieter lägen im Bereich der Erwachsenenunterhaltung. "Der Anbieter CloudCover hat unseren internen Freigabeprozess noch nicht abgeschlossen. Contentbezug oder ein ABO-Abschluss sind daher bei diesem Anbieter für Telekom-Kunden nicht möglich", erklärt der Telekom-Sprecher.


----------



## dvill (12 Juni 2015)

jetzt geht auch der Link

http://www.inside-handy.de/news/358...n-drittanbietern-und-was-man-dagegen-tun-kann


> Wie viel jede der drei Parteien an so einem Abo verdient, ist nicht klar. Schätzungen zufolge sollen Mobilfunkanbieter zwischen 30 und 50 Prozent des Betrages für sich beanspruchen, was erklären würde, warum man solche Drittanbieter gewähren lässt.


----------



## Muffenfried (22 Juni 2015)

*Hallo liebe Forianer*


letzten Sonnabend ist mir folgendes passiert:
Ich habe mit dem Smartphone auf meinen Lieblings Seiten gesurft und kriege auf einmal zwei SMS.

*Die erste von der E-Plus Hotline* :
"E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 4,99 € für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Amtell Wirel.LLC berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Anbieter."

*Die zweite von Amtell Wireless :*
Vielen Dank für die Anmeldung bei Amtell Wireless zu 4,99 € pro Woche im Abonnement .
Mehr Infos unter 08000000557 und http://de.mobile-info.cc

Also in Abo falle gestolpert.

Danach habe ich mich erst mal versucht mich im Netz schlau zumachen, was ich überhaupt machen kann, unter folgenden
Tarifbedingungen : Prepaidkarte, Aldi Talk im E-Plus Netz

Meine erste Gegenreaktion : Drittanbietersperre eingerichtet.

Deshalb wird der Abzocker kein Geld mehr erhalten. Natürlich wird er sich das nicht so ohne weiteres gefallen lassen , und mir mit sonst was drohen .

Bitte helft mir .
Welche weiteren Schritte muss ich einleiten ,um aus diesem Schlamassel wieder rauszukommen ?


----------



## jupp11 (22 Juni 2015)

bernhard schrieb:


> http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/abofalle---ungewolltes-abo--super-fast-mobile-kuendigen
> 
> Dort gibt es in der ersten Antwort den richtigen Tipp:
> 
> ...


----------



## bernhard (22 Juni 2015)

Die Masche ist immer gleich. Wie die Briefkastenfirma heißt, spielt keine Rolle.

Die Hütchenspieler sind ohnehin mit mehreren Spielpuppen unterwegs.

Deshalb: Themen zusammengeführt.

Weitere Infos unter

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## jupp11 (28 Juni 2015)

bernhard  15 Mai 2015 schrieb:


> Blick auf den Zählerstand: 179.108
> Das waren 2 Tage mit 3000 Treffern pro Tag.


Seit einigen Tagen  sind die Aufrufe auf weniger als ein Zehntel abgesackt. ( z.Z 232 467 )
http://boardreader.com/fp/Diskussio...dy_Premium_SMS_VoIP_Klingelt_ne_46879215.html
Anfragen ( auch in andern Foren/Blogs) gibt es z.Z.fast  keine mehr. Wie das zu interpretieren ist, ist z.Z noch unklar. Möglicherweise haben die Provider die Nase voll, sich wegen vergleichsweise insgesamt relativ geringer "Erträge" ständig mit maßlos verärgerten Kunden rumschlagen zu müssen und  daher die Hürden  zu den Drittanbieterzugängen  verschärft.

Schaun mer mal....


----------



## Rahtol (26 Juli 2015)

Bei mir,das Gleiche auf meinem Prepaidhandy!
Habe anschließend mein Handy ausgeschaltet.
Beim erneuten Einschalten,3 Mal die verkehrte Pin und 9 Mal den verkehrten Puk eingegeben,danach war auch mein Puk gesperrt!!!
Wie komme ich jetzt auf diesen Betrüger?


----------



## BenTigger (27 Juli 2015)

??? Was hat das mit der SMS zu tun?

Wenn du die Pin und Puk falsch eingibst, ist deine Sim gesperrt. die musst du nun bei deinem Provider freischalten lassen.
Mit eingabe einer falschen Pin und Puk kann man keine Abos löschen.


----------



## fredmill (11 August 2015)

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass CloudCover GmbH faktisch trading mining ist und die Abwicklung der Kündigung, wie auf der 2. Seite vom thread durchführbar ist, oder gilt hier etwas anderes?

Also:
1. Drittanbietersperre - erfolgt & die Bestätigung per E-Mail ist soeben eingetroffen.
2. Anzeige bei der Polizei (kann ich mir vorstellen, obwohl ich lediglich den Firmennamen in der SMS habe - mehr nicht.
3. Widerspruch der Rechnung, die noch nicht existiert ist schwieriger, weil es ein Prepaidhandy ist, und ich (noch) keine konkreten Daten habe, da das Guthaben erstmal vorhanden sein muss. Wenn ich jetzt auflade ist es sofort weg? Oder springt die Sperre dann sofort ein(bzw. innerhalb der 48 Std.)?
4. Das gleiche gilt für die Bundesnetzagentur - Ich habe nur den Firmennamen in der SMS mehr nicht.


----------



## dvill (11 August 2015)

Die "CloudCover GmbH" ist eine Nebelkerze zur Verbrauchertäuschung. Soviel Bühnenzauber der Hütchenspieler muss sein. Der Verbraucher zahlt dafür.

Es gibt in Rumänien einen Briefkasten mit dem Schildchen "Cloudcover SRL"

http://www.listafirme.ro/cloudcover-srl-33840829/

Der Hütchenspieler hinter dem Briefkasten ist erst einmal nicht sichtbar. Er kann auch mehrere Spielfiguren unterhalten.

Für Prepaid ist es schwierig, gut rauszukommen. Die allgemeinen Empfehlungen lauten:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## Stoppog (12 August 2015)

Bin an wichimobile geraten. Sms über ein wöchentliches Abo vom Netzbetreiber und direkt von wichimobile. 
Mobilfunkanbieter ist mobilcom. Ich habe dort mein Problem geschildert und eine drittanbietersperre eingerichtet. Ich habe deutlich gemacht, dass ich damit sicherstellen möchte, dass es bei der einmaligen Zahlung bleibt. Habe nun gelesen, dass Die Sperre nur für neue Vorgänge gilt. Dachte, ich hätte mein Problem damit gelöst. Hat jemand Erfahrungen, ob mobilcom die Sperre auf Verlangen auch für bestehende Verträge anwendet? Kennt jemand wichimobile und hat Tips?


----------



## bernhard (12 August 2015)

Anonym registrierte Briefkastenfirmen heißen mal so und mal so. Das spielt keine Rolle.

Die Handlungsoptionen sind hier vorne aufgeführt und auch heute hier schon einmal erläutert:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/dimoco-abo.36269/page-18#post-385218


----------



## Stoppog (12 August 2015)

bernhard schrieb:


> Anonym registrierte Briefkastenfirmen heißen mal so und mal so. Das spielt keine Rolle.
> 
> Die Handlungsoptionen sind hier vorne aufgeführt und auch heute hier schon einmal erläutert:
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/dimoco-abo.36269/page-18#post-385218



Danke Bernhard, 
Sollte man sicherheitshalber zusätzlich an wichimobile herantreten um zu widersprechen und hilfsweise zu kündigen? Es gibt ein widerrufformular bei denen auf der Seite. Und eine 0800er Nummer. Oder auch hier nur über den provider gehen? Ich befürchte den Kniff, ich hätte die 2 wöchige Kündigungsfrist verpasst. Gebe ich denen mit einem widerspruchsschreiben persönliche Daten preis, die die noch nicht hatten? Danke für die ergänzende Antwort. Ich bin sehr beunruhigt.


----------



## bernhard (12 August 2015)

Wir können hier nicht auf Einzelfälle eingehen. Die allgemeinen Handlungsempfehlungen sind

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html

Die Verbraucherzentralen beraten auch im Einzelfall persönlich.

Tatsächlich sollte man überlegen, welche persönlichen Daten man wo abliefert. Webformulare aus nicht nachvollziehbaren Quellen mit anonym registrierten Domains sollte man nur ausfüllen, wenn man ganz genau weiß, was man da tut.


----------



## spade (13 Oktober 2015)

spacewalker78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe inzwischen mein Abo bei Pembroke kündigen können. Ich habe es so gemacht, wie es snither auf Seite 2 dieses Threads beschrieben hat. Eine Email an Pembroke zu schicken hat nichts geholfen. Also an alle Betroffenen, ihr könnt es euch sparen diese Anbieter direkt zu kontaktieren. Dieses "Bremen-Rumänien-Abziehergeflecht", wie es dvill so schön formuliert hat, hat nur das Interesse euch abzuzocken. Die einzige Seite die euch hilft ist http://www.mobile-info.cc/ . Diese Seite verwaltet wohl für all diese Abzockerfirmen die Abos. Ihr gebt einfach auf der Seite eure Handynummer und den Sicherheitscode ein, der da erscheint und ihr bekommt sofort eine SMS mit einem PIN mit dem ihr euch einloggen könnt und dann könnt ihr das Abo dort sofort kündigen. Danach bekommt ihr auch noch eine Bestätigung per SMS. Ganz wichtig ist, das ihr mindestens einen Tag wartet, bevor ihr auf http://www.mobile-info.cc/ versucht euer Abo zu kündigen, denn als ich noch direkt an dem Tag als ich diese SMS bekamm auf der Seite war, war meine Handynummer da noch unbekannt. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das das ein bißchen dauert, bis die eure Daten dort haben, nach dem ihr in die Abzockfalle geraten seit.
> Wenn ihr dann noch von eurem Mobilfunkanbieter eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten läßt, werdet ihr in Zukunft mit so einer Abzocke kein Problem mehr haben.


SUPER VIELEN DANK WIRKLICH SEHR HILFREICH. Ich muss den blöden unerklärbaren Betrag auch bezahlen unswar einmal 4,99 EUR für Premium Nutzungsdienst Superior Mobile LLC und 6,99 EUR für den Super Fast Mobile Dienst!?!?!Sowas schwachsinniges.Ich habe jetzt eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen und durch den Link die angeblichen Abos gekündigt.Das einzig ärgerliche ist, dass ich 12 Euro für nichts bezahlen muss einfach nur so.Es ist zwar kein Weltuntergang aber aus Prinzip einfach nur zum todärgern.


----------



## opd (13 Oktober 2015)

Du musst das nicht bezahlen. Einfach von der nächsten Rechnung abziehen und deinen Provider davon in Kenntnis setzen.


----------



## Hippo (13 Oktober 2015)

Das ist zwar richtig, aber da riskiert spade die Abschaltung seiner Nummer.
Das darf der Provider zwar auch nicht, wird aber gerne als Druckmittel eingesetzt.
Und dann kommts auf die Nerven von spade an dem jeweiligen Provider Feuer unterm Hintern zu machen.
Und vor allem funktionierts nur bei einem Vertragshandy.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (13 Oktober 2015)

Man kann das sicher als Lehrgeld verbuchen, aber das bestätigt dann leider auch das Geschäftsmodell. Grundsätzlich sollte man da den Providern Feuer unterm Hintern machen. Deren Problem, wenn die mit halbseidenen Zahlungsdienstleistern Geschäfte machen, deren Kundschaft hauptsächlich aus Briefkästen im Ausland besteht.


Das TKG kennt eine sogenannte Bagatellgrenze von 75€ für Maßnahmen wie eine Rufnummernsperre. Zwar passiert das ab und an immer noch widerrechtlich, aber auch da hat der Geschädigte inzwischen andere Möglichkeiten, weil er „seine“ Rufnummer inzwischen auch unabhängig vom Vertrag innerhalb der Laufzeit mitnehmen darf.

Die Vorgehensweise ist dann einfach:
Der fragwürdigen Rechnungsposition widersprechen und um Gutschrift bitten.
Rührt sich der Provider nicht, hat man bei SEPA-Lastschriften 8 Wochen Zeit, die zurück zu rufen und den unstrittigen Betrag zu überweisen. Das sollte man aber dem Anbieter mitteilen, damit der nicht lustig und falsch aufrechnet.

Sperrt der Anbieter widerrechtlich, kann man das Vertragsverhältnis fristlos aufkündigen.

Unabhängig davon, ob der Anbieter die Kündigung jetzt schluckt oder nicht, kann man die Rufnummer dann in einen neuen Vertrag mitnehmen.

Damit hat der Anbieter kein Druckmittel mehr und muss notfalls halt den Klageweg beschreiten.


----------



## Hippo (14 Oktober 2015)

HDuS - DAS wäre der normale Weg - nur ich glaub nicht so recht dran daß das so problemlos läuft.
Recht haben und Recht kriegen sind immer noch zwei Paar Stiefel.
Bis der Weg den Du beschreibst nur alleine durch"gepostet" ist sind mit ein wenig großzügig bemessenen Bearbeitungszeiten, etwas Krankenstand beim Sachbearbeiter und was es so noch an Nettigkeiten gibt sind drei bis vier Wochen ins Land gegangen - und dann kommen leider noch technische Probleme hinzu die grade dummerweise die Freigabe der Nummer verzögern.
Mir gehts nur darum spade auf die Risiken hinzuweisen. Ich hab nicht gesagt daß das rechtens ist was die mit ihm ggf anstellen.
Und dann bleibt immer noch die Frage Prepaid oder Vertrag


----------



## bernhard (14 Oktober 2015)

Weitere Infos unter

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## Thomas7896 (20 Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

im Internet streuen diverse Leute die Seite: http://de.mobile-info.cc
Das ist eine CC Seite. Gehört zu den *Kokosinseln nahe Australien*. Das wird nur eine weitere Abzocke sein. Bitte gebt um himmelswillen dort nicht eure HandyNummer ein!!!!!!

!!!!!Das kann keine seriöse Seite sein!!!!!!


----------



## jupp11 (20 Oktober 2015)

Thomas7896 schrieb:


> im Internet streuen diverse Leute die Seite:


Welche "diversen" Leute?
im übrigen ist diese  Abzocke mit ihren komplizierten/verwirrenden  Methoden bekannt:
http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/73526-nidoonline-abo-abzocke-hintergruende-und-technische-details.html


> Das ganze Geflecht ist viel komplexer als angenommen. Das Geld wird nicht direkt von nidononline sondern dem Billing-Partner Mobile Payments Service Center "www.mobile-info.cc" eingetrieben. Diesen kann man nicht ohne weiteres seitens der Mobilfunkanbieter aussperren, die haben sich schon mal wieder gerichtlich eingeklagt. Problem ist der "Lieferant nidononline" des Kunden Mobile Payments Service Center.


http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/news/197492-nidononline-abo-zockt-tausende-vodafone-kunden-ab/


> Tausende Vodafone-Kunden sind derzeit von einer Abo-Abzocke des Mehrwehrdienstleisters Nidononline betroffen. Offenbar ermöglicht eine Sicherheitslücke im Vodafone Billing-Prozess die unberechtigte Einforderung eines Abo-Zugangs von 6,99 Euro pro Woche.
> Quelle: http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/news/197492-nidononline-abo-zockt-tausende-vodafone-kunden-ab/


----------



## bernhard (20 Oktober 2015)

Thomas7896 schrieb:


> Das ist eine CC Seite. Gehört zu den *Kokosinseln nahe Australien*


Absolut richtig beobachtet und bemerkt. Es wird hier im Forum schon mehrfach diskutiert.

Grundsätzlich muss man aus Sicherheitsgründen davor warnen, Internet-Adressen unsicherer Herkunft einzutippen. Ein Kriterium für die Beurteilung der Sicherheit ist die Nachvollziehbarkeit der Domainregistrierung.


----------



## Hippo (20 Oktober 2015)

Ach ihr habt doch keine Ahnung ...
... das ist doch eine Seite vom konsularischen Korps ...

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corps_Consulaire

*duckflitzundganzschnellwechnachdiktatdesbeitragsverreist*


----------



## Bent (11 Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

ich bedanke mich für diese Website. Bei mir sind heute 9,99 € weg und bin der ganze Tag echt wütend gewesen.

Ich muss sagen, dass ich kein deutschsprachig bin und alles per Telefon oder im Internet zu erklären können, ist doppelt schwer. 

Also, heute bekomme ich zwei SMS. Ein sagt ,,Willkommen auf Mobigamer http://de.mobigamer.com...". Und der andere von E-Plus: ,,E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 9.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Pronto Trade berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Anbieter"

Ich habe Info gesucht und kein Wort verstanden. Dann dieses Forum gefunden und dank ihr glaube ich, dass ich es gelöst habe. 

Ihr hat mir geholfen!

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ning-trading-dimoco.47431/page-11#post-386088

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ining-trading-dimoco.47431/page-2#post-382914

Nun frage ich mich, woher diese Leute meine Telefonnummer haben. Ich bin 100% sicher, dass ich nicht außergewöhnlich gemacht habe. Von daher vermute ich, dass E-Plus seine Hände im Spiel haben. 

Danke sehr!!


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Dezember 2015)

Bent schrieb:


> Nun frage ich mich, woher diese Leute meine Telefonnummer haben. Ich bin 100% sicher, dass ich nicht außergewöhnlich gemacht habe. Von daher vermute ich, dass E-Plus seine Hände im Spiel haben.



Hierfür gibt es mehrere Erklärungsmöglichkeiten.

Auch wenn es natürlich prinzipiell möglich ist, dass es beim Provider ein Datenleck gibt und dass Daten über Smartphone-Besitzer auf diese Weise ihren Weg zu illustren "Dienstleistern" finden, muss das aber nicht zwingend so sein. 

Es sind auch andere Szenarien möglich. Beispiel: irgendeine Webseite, die Du mit Deinem Handy besuchst, liest über die WAP-Kennung Deine Handynummer aus (das ist leider technisch möglich). Diese Handynummer wird dann vom Seitenbetreiber bzw. von einem befreundeten Abzocker, an den er die Daten verkauft, für die Abzocke benutzt.


----------



## Max1909 (25 Dezember 2015)

Guten Abend,
mir ist im märz der gleiche bockmist mit mining trading ltd passiert. wie aus dem nichts kam die SMS, dass ich an gebliche premium dienste beansprucht habe. ich habe dann - vor allem durch die hilfe hier - den weg zur drittanbietersperre gefunden und hatte danach ruhe und hatte das thema weitesgehend verdrängt.

seit kurzem allerdings beschäftige ich mich wieder damit, im rahmen eines Uni-Projektes. Ich studiere Journalismus und brauche unbedingt Leute, die genau wie ich von so etwas betroffen sind. Ich selber kann mich nicht selbst als Beispiel nehmen, sondern brauche dafür "außenstehende". Die Geschichte wird dadurch erst glaubhaft.
Falls es jemanden gibt, der mich bei diesem Thema unterstützen möchte: mailadresse gelöscht
ihr könnt mich komplett formlos anschreiben, jeder selbst betroffene hilft mir!

Gruß,
Max
*
Modedit:  
Der User Max1909 ist dem Team nicht bekannt. Es wird aus verschiedenen Erfahrungen der Vergangenheit gewarnt sensible Daten an Unbekannte herauszugeben.

Hinweis an Max1909 - Es besteht die Möglichkeit Dich der Forenleitung zu erklären und Deine Identität überprüfen zu lassen. Dann bekommt Dein Avatar den Vermerk "akkreditierter Journalist"*


----------



## Marco (26 Dezember 2015)

Bent schrieb:


> Nun frage ich mich, woher diese Leute meine Telefonnummer haben. Ich bin 100% sicher, dass ich nicht außergewöhnlich gemacht habe. Von daher vermute ich, dass E-Plus seine Hände im Spiel haben.


 Das kann sein ist aber sehr unwahrscheinlich. Antiscammer hat ja erklärt wie es zum Beispiel passieren kann. 

Es gibt auch gefälschte Webseiten die vorgaukeln das ein Update gemacht werden muss oder eine Nachricht in Whatapp angeklickt oder auf Facebock, eine unsaubere App, Möglichkeiten gibt es leider sehr viele.

Was viel wichtiger ist, lass eine Drittanbietersperre setzen, wenn du Basekunde bist geht das einfach online in mein-Base.

Gruß Marco

P.S. Ich hoffe ich werde jetzt nicht wieder von dem Moderatoren auseinandergenommen...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 Dezember 2015)

Bent schrieb:


> Von daher vermute ich, dass E-Plus seine Hände im Spiel haben.


In gewisser Weise ist das auch so, weil der Provider Deine Geldbörse aufhält.

Wenn Du über eine mobile Datenberbindung eine WAP-Seite aufrufst, sendet Dein Endgerät Deine MSISDN an die Seite.

Wichtig, um das zu verstehen: Der bloße Aufruf genügt. Du musst nichts bestätigen und auch keinen Button drücken und bei einem Smartphone kann es problemlos sein, dass einer App mit der Installation die Berechtigung dazu nebenher eingeräumt wurde. Werbebanner eignen sich da ganz vortrefflich zu.

Wenn die vertragliche Brücke des Briefkastens im Ausland über einen Bezahldienstleister zu Deinem Provider vorhanden ist, hat der Briefkastenbetreiber damit alles, um sich bei Dir zu bedienen.


----------



## Kevin  jäger (28 Juni 2016)

Hallo mich hat es jetzt auch getroffen was muss ich ruhn ich bin bei aldi talk hab auch schon angerufen nur weiß nicht welche nummer ich nehmen soll 1,2,3,4 könnt ihr mir bitte helfen  danke im voraus


----------



## Croatoan (11 September 2016)

Bei mir kam heute Nacht sogar sie SMS ich hätte nicht genug Guthaben und solle doch bitte noch aufladen bevor sie dann abrechnen.


----------

